# Buddy has a home.



## buddy's mummy (30 December 2013)

Dropped Buddy off to his amazing new home with a lovely lady yesterday in Dorset near Bridport as a very very light hack for a nervous lady...have signed him over but have asked her to give me first refusal if ever she needs to rehome..
Happy me, happy buddy and happy new owner...

I have Farah back who needs building up but we will get there got some blue chip for her and linseed so be there in no time we hope. Farah is a 16yr old bay 16.2hh Hanoverian mare..beautiful and most importantly SOUND with no ailments.


----------



## kal40 (30 December 2013)

Good news. Bet you are relieved to find someone who will take care of him.  My cob is called Buddy too so I watched your post with interest.


----------



## cptrayes (30 December 2013)

kal40 said:



			Good news. Bet you are relieved to find someone who will take care of him.  My cob is called Buddy too so I watched your post with interest.
		
Click to expand...

Was it incorrect, then, that the person you bought Buddy from, sold as unfit to ride,  was wanting him back when you did not want to keep him? 

Is it true, as alleged on that thread, that you have 'rehomed' fifty horses or more since people on this forum have been counting?

Our am I mixing you up with another thread, in which case I apologise?


----------



## buddy's mummy (30 December 2013)

eh????


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Was it incorrect, then, that the person you bought Buddy from, sold as unfit to ride,  was wanting him back when you did not want to keep him? 

Is it true, as alleged on that thread, that you have 'rehomed' fifty horses or more since people on this forum have been counting?

Our am I mixing you up with another thread, in which case I apologise?
		
Click to expand...

No your right cpt.


----------



## buddy's mummy (30 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Was it incorrect, then, that the person you bought Buddy from, sold as unfit to ride,  was wanting him back when you did not want to keep him? 

Is it true, as alleged on that thread, that you have 'rehomed' fifty horses or more since people on this forum have been counting?

Our am I mixing you up with another thread, in which case I apologise?
		
Click to expand...


hold on a minute....I offered him back to his previous owners and they couldnt afford to keep him, he was sold to me as a hack & sold with his tack so if he was unfit to ride why was he sold with tack..me confused..and 50 horses?? I havent had 20 horses in my life let alone 50!!!


----------



## Noodles_3 (30 December 2013)

I'm confused is buddy the coloured one who shouldn't be ridden? I apologise if you are a different 'buddy's mummy' but there was a thread about all this not to long ago and the owner got found out to be a fraud type?!


----------



## AmiRobertson (30 December 2013)

This is the poster who started the "free to a good home" thread :/ and I am not entirely sure what happened there!


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

If you couldn't afford buddy how are you managing with your hanoverian? Just curious


----------



## bearTessy (30 December 2013)

Well i wish both Buddy, his new owner and yourself the best of luck. How nice you found the perfect home for him


----------



## risky business (30 December 2013)

I just hope buddy found a nice home in the end.


----------



## cptrayes (30 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			hold on a minute....I offered him back to his previous owners and they couldnt afford to keep him, he was sold to me as a hack & sold with his tack so if he was unfit to ride why was he sold with tack..me confused..and 50 horses?? I havent had 20 horses in my life let alone 50!!!
		
Click to expand...

OK,  I am at a complete loss to understand why HHO allowed this thread to stand after you complained to them about what allegations were made in it then. You did complain, presumably, about being accused of fraudulently taking horses free to a good home and selling them on?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?645994-where-to-advertise-free-to-good-home


----------



## Jackster14 (30 December 2013)

I joined a fb group called exposing the skip rat which appears to be about the Op.


----------



## Bestdogdash (30 December 2013)

OP -why did you feel the need to start this thread (and thus drag up the whole issue of your business, er, tactics, again) ? You must have foreseen the reaction.


----------



## WelshD (30 December 2013)

Even if you arent the person people think you are I find it a little bad form that you didnt have the time to look after Buddy but do have it to spare for a rideable horse 

I hope Buddy did land on his feet, if your post is true it certainly seems like he did


----------



## Frumpoon (30 December 2013)

Is this the same person who takes horses on loan and sells them for meat?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (30 December 2013)

Hold on didn't you get rid of Buddy as you didn't have the time or finances for him? So how can you now afford Farah? Or is she affordable as she's sound?

Allegations aside you're a disgrace! Also not sure what you hoped to gain with this thread given how your last one went.


----------



## Tally-lah (30 December 2013)

This leaves a very bad taste in the mouth...


----------



## RunToEarth (30 December 2013)

WelshD said:



			Even if you arent the person people think you are I find it a little bad form that you didnt have the time to look after Buddy but do have it to spare for a rideable horse 

I hope Buddy did land on his feet, if your post is true it certainly seems like he did
		
Click to expand...

Putting aside that I gather the OP is a complete scamster, I disagree with your views on horses. 

If I had bought a horse, and then I couldn't ride it, I would not be keeping it for the long term. Granted, I would do right by it and have it PTS instead of passing the buck, but at the end of the day I have horses to ride and if I only had the finances to have one horse I would not be keeping one I couldn't ride, unless it was a horse I had for a long time and I owed it a forever home, which I don't think was the case is OPs alleged story.


----------



## WelshD (30 December 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Putting aside that I gather the OP is a complete scamster, I disagree with your views on horses. 

If I had bought a horse, and then I couldn't ride it, I would not be keeping it for the long term. Granted, I would do right by it and have it PTS instead of passing the buck, but at the end of the day I have horses to ride and if I only had the finances to have one horse I would not be keeping one I couldn't ride, unless it was a horse I had for a long time and I owed it a forever home, which I don't think was the case is OPs alleged story.
		
Click to expand...

I dont disagree however the reason for rehoming Buddy was 'total lack of time'

I would have been more respectful if the OP had actually put what you have very honestly said

Since Buddy did not need any extra attention regarding his on- off lameness (eg dressings, poultice etc) i hope my comments make more sense now

Keeping the average riding horse is surely more time consuming than a field ornament


----------



## zigzag (30 December 2013)

Isn't this the person who lives in Wales takes horses on loan and sells them? Or  have I got the wrong Jessica?


----------



## Meandtheboys (30 December 2013)

Frumpoon said:



			Is this the same person who takes horses on loan and sells them for meat?
		
Click to expand...

YEP.............probably banned from there too now!!


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 December 2013)

Ha the horse has come to my area, would love to know who has him!! May do a bit of digging. It's a small world


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2013)

This is the previous thread concerning Buddy. It was locked but was not removed from the Tack Room.

www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?645994-where-to-advertise-free-to-good-home

Last post on the thread was made on 23/12/13. OP seems to be carrying on as if none of these allegations were made.....


----------



## rowan666 (30 December 2013)

Have i missed something? So OP is now being accussed of taking horses on loan and selling them for meat???!! IF this is true where is the proof?? That is a very serious allegation. And would she not have just sold buddy and the hanovarian for meat rather than looking to rehome?? Im lost i missed the comments deleted on the other post but i dont understand how anyone can be 100% sure who OP is?


----------



## Shysmum (30 December 2013)

Blimey.


----------



## Ladydragon (31 December 2013)

It really would be pretty difficult to understand if after the 'free to good home thread', the horse popped up in a sales ad on FB for £250 last Friday and was described as a hack due to mild arthritis but sound............


----------



## EquestrianFairy (31 December 2013)

Weird how you have rehomed him as a hack when he was sold to you in good faith as a companion only.

Whatever happens, the fact he is no longer in your care means he will have a happier life. 
Shame Farah isn't that lucky.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (31 December 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Have i missed something? So OP is now being accussed of taking horses on loan and selling them for meat???!! IF this is true where is the proof?? That is a very serious allegation. And would she not have just sold buddy and the hanovarian for meat rather than looking to rehome?? Im lost i missed the comments deleted on the other post but i dont understand how anyone can be 100% sure who OP is?
		
Click to expand...

Because she can still get money for them. She only sells for meat when they are totally worthless. 
She's been charged a few times, but she keeps doing it, keeps getting away with it.


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

Are you sure it's the same person?
I had a ban on the other thread for repeating what another poster had said along these lines but saying I didn't know if it was true. Which I thought was a bit harsh!

I'm just a bit surprised that fatty let the thread stay if there was no proof?

Disclaimer - I don't know though, and I'm not insinuating anything, just a musing! Got that, button pusher!??


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Have i missed something? So OP is now being accussed of taking horses on loan and selling them for meat???!! IF this is true where is the proof?? That is a very serious allegation. And would she not have just sold buddy and the hanovarian for meat rather than looking to rehome?? Im lost i missed the comments deleted on the other post but i dont understand how anyone can be 100% sure who OP is?
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued that you seem to think selling them for meat is worse than selling an unsound horse to be ridden with all the pain that will cause to both the horse and the new owners.

I have only now put two and two together and realised that I have, I think, owned one of her sold-on free horses. If so, it caused untold misery to the old owner, the new owners and pain to the horse.

I think people are recognising the horses she puts up for sale, which is how they are recognising her because they know what free horses she has taken.


----------



## WelshD (31 December 2013)

I thought the same SOS - it was a complete jump to accusing the OP which was a shock 

Hopefully someone knows more than us and is sure of their facts though


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Just to let you all know that I am reporting everyone that has said horrible comments, there are some horrible rumours going around!! all I have said is Buddy now has a lovely home with a nice lady - to the person who said they will do some digging as in area - pm me and ill tell u exactly where buds has gone, buddy was sold to me as a hack/companion as he had an apparent old tendon injury (and was sold with his tack) - but there was definitely something else going on there too - ie athritis/spavins which have of course been declared to his new owner who has been texting and sending lots of pics thankfully he is gonna be spoilt bless him. 

I have Farah who has come to me in poor condition as she has passed through 3 homes since I loaned her out and she was sold 2 years ago. I had her for 3 years previous to me loaning her - loaned  her as broke my leg at that time and had nobody to look after and ride her, now I will make time and obviously she is now glad to be home and will live out the rest of her days here being hacked out few times a week, do some funrides etc and be spoilt rotten!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I'm intrigued that you seem to think selling them for meat is worse than selling an unsound horse to be ridden with all the pain that will cause to both the horse and the new owners.

I have only now put two and two together and realised that I have, I think, owned one of her sold-on free horses. If so, it caused untold misery to the old owner, the new owners and pain to the horse.

I think people are recognising the horses she puts up for sale, which is how they are recognising her because they know what free horses she has taken.
		
Click to expand...

Free horses???


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

and I have never had one on loan either in my life!!


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I have Farah who has come to me in poor condition as she has passed through 3 homes since I sold her 2 years ago. I had her for 3 years previous to me selling her - sold her as broke my leg at that time and had nobody to look after and ride her, now I will make time
		
Click to expand...

But.....in the previous thread you said she was stolen whilst on loan?
And that's fact, there for anyone to see, so don't report me again!

Eta - just to make sure, as I've previously said....I have no idea who you are and I am not accusing you of anything - merely stating what you yourself have written before.


----------



## zigzag (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			Just to let you all know that I am reporting everyone that has said horrible comments, there are some horrible rumours going around!! all I have said is Buddy now has a lovely home with a nice lady - to the person who said they will do some digging as in area - pm me and ill tell u exactly where buds has gone, buddy was sold to me as a hack/companion as he had an apparent old tendon injury (and was sold with his tack) - but there was definitely something else going on there too - ie athritis/spavins which have of course been declared to his new owner who has been texting and sending lots of pics thankfully he is gonna be spoilt bless him. 

I have Farah who has come to me in poor condition as she has passed through 3 homes since I loaned her out and she was sold 2 years ago. I had her for 3 years previous to me loaning her - loaned  her as broke my leg at that time and had nobody to look after and ride her, now I will make time and obviously she is now glad to be home and will live out the rest of her days here being hacked out few times a week, do some funrides etc and be spoilt rotten!
		
Click to expand...

You never said you had sold her, you said she had been stolen while on loan....


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			But.....in the previous thread you said she was stolen whilst on loan?
And that's fact, there for anyone to see, so don't report me again!

Eta - just to make sure, as I've previously said....I have no idea who you are and I am not accusing you of anything - merely stating what you yourself have written before.
		
Click to expand...

meant loaned out - she was then sold without my knowledge. then wasnt in position to do anything about it.


----------



## zigzag (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			meant loaned out - she was then sold without my knowledge. *then wasnt in position to do anything about it*.
		
Click to expand...

Go to the police?


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

I have her back now - not really much point plus police will only say it is civil - friend going through something similar at mo and is having to get solicitor as she gave/loaned her horse out due to her previous situation to someone who was supposed to be a friend then he sold her.

ETA she certainly will never be going anywhere now.


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

This is what you originally said - 



buddy's mummy said:



			I have Farah who has come to me in poor condition as she has passed through 3 homes since I sold her 2 years ago. I had her for 3 years previous to me selling her - sold her as broke my leg at that time and had nobody to look after and ride her, now I will make time
		
Click to expand...

And this is what you have just edited it to - 



buddy's mummy said:



			I have Farah who has come to me in poor condition as she has passed through 3 homes since I loaned her out and she was sold 2 years ago. I had her for 3 years previous to me loaning her - loaned  her as broke my leg at that time and had nobody to look after and ride her, now I will make time
		
Click to expand...

Hence the confusion. 
Thought I was going mad for a moment there....


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

sorry should have been clearer..she was loaned/given on condition she was to come back to me when my leg was healed. but she was sold.


----------



## JLD (31 December 2013)

Just wanted to say there are some pretty horrible accusations going on here - I don't know anything about the OP or previous threads but this particular thread doesn't seem to have warranted any of it. I hope people do have their facts straight or this is pretty awful faceless abuse to someone.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

JLD said:



			Just wanted to say there are some pretty horrible accusations going on here - I don't know anything about the OP or previous threads but this particular thread doesn't seem to have warranted any of it. I hope people do have their facts straight or this is pretty awful faceless abuse to someone.
		
Click to expand...

there are no facts...


----------



## ExmoorHunter (31 December 2013)

JLD said:



			Just wanted to say there are some pretty horrible accusations going on here - I don't know anything about the OP or previous threads but this particular thread doesn't seem to have warranted any of it. I hope people do have their facts straight or this is pretty awful faceless abuse to someone.
		
Click to expand...

Here's the previous thread FYI:-
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?645994-where-to-advertise-free-to-good-home


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

But you said over and over you didn't have time for buddy. Then all of a sudden you have a rideable horse and you have time. You repeatedly stated there was no flexibility on your time whatsoever so I don't understand how you can pass a horse with problems on and then all of a sudden your situation has changed when you have farah back. Without all the other accusations which from what I have seen on the fb group are pretty strong I still have no respect for you.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			Here's the previous thread FYI:-
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?645994-where-to-advertise-free-to-good-home

Click to expand...

and? everybody is having a big joke on that thread it seems.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			But you said over and over you didn't have time for buddy. Then all of a sudden you have a rideable horse and you have time. You repeatedly stated there was no flexibility on your time whatsoever so I don't understand how you can pass a horse with problems on and then all of a sudden your situation has changed when you have farah back. Without all the other accusations which from what I have seen on the fb group are pretty strong I still have no respect for you.
		
Click to expand...

I had to rehome buddy as I couldnt afford to keep a horse that was not able to do the job I wanted him to do - ie hack a few times a week in summer and 2 days a week in winter!? I dont have the time..but I will make the time for a horse that I can do things with when I have the time...and having farah back was rather unexpected and bit of a massive suprise and one I wasnt going to turn down when she should never have left me in first place -  I couldnt afford to keep 2 horses...as I said farah will do what I want her to do and thats not really that much to be fair compared to many. but Buddy would have struggled on the longer rides in summer - buddy has gone to an excellent home where he will be permanently if not he will come back or be PTS I have ensured that with his new owner...she is a lovely lady who just wants him to love and fuss and just plod out on once a week as she is verrry nervous riding and she is very much aware of all his problems.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

I have done everything properly. so why I am getting shot down in flames I dont know!!


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

But that's not what you said in your free to a good home thread. You said you had 5 mins to go in the dark and chuck him a feed and you stated over and over there was no flexibility on time for him. 
Either way I hope it works out for buddy it sounds like the poor horse has had a rough time.


----------



## Bigginge (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I have done everything properly. so why I am getting shot down in flames I dont know!!
		
Click to expand...

As a newbie to this thread who hasn't read the other thread, has no knowledge of you OP or any of the things you have been accused of and have absolutely no axe to grind, what does come across is the impression that these horse have been passed around as objects rather than taking responsibility for them. You don't mention whether you ever had the vet to buddy to diagnose his lameness? From what I have read here, I feel the responsible thing for buddy if you thought something else was going on, would have been to have a complete investigation from a vet to find out exactly what was going on and to be sure what level of pain this horse is in and what he is capable of before passing him and the problem onto someone else.


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

You get shot down because you change your story with every post.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			and? everybody is having a big joke on that thread it seems.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly didn't look like a joke to me and most posters appeared to be completely sincere.  Perhaps people are questioning the lack of consistency in your posts?


----------



## rowan666 (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I'm intrigued that you seem to think selling them for meat is worse than selling an unsound horse to be ridden with all the pain that will cause to both the horse and the new owners.

I have only now put two and two together and realised that I have, I think, owned one of her sold-on free horses. If so, it caused untold misery to the old owner, the new owners and pain to the horse.

I think people are recognising the horses she puts up for sale, which is how they are recognising her because they know what free horses she has taken.
		
Click to expand...

You missunderstood what i ment. Moral rights and wrongs of BUYING and selling the horses aside, LOANING and selling would be a legal matter.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			But that's not what you said in your free to a good home thread. You said you had 5 mins to go in the dark and chuck him a feed and you stated over and over there was no flexibility on time for him. 
Either way I hope it works out for buddy it sounds like the poor horse has had a rough time.
		
Click to expand...

This!! On the other thread you repeatedly refuted that if Buddy were a healthy horse you'd keep him. Yet now you're here saying that you will make time for Farah because she's sound. You say she has a home for life but what happens if she then goes lame or is unable to be ridden, will you sell her then?

I don't know the facts to be able to comment on the allegations so will leave that to those with insider knowledge. You wouldn't be the first nor last person to part ways with a horse that's no longer fit for purpose (though I still stand by the fact Buddy should have been PTS). But the way you've lied and tried to sugar coat it is what's riled most people. If you'd have just said I want rid of Buddy as he can no longer be ridden to the level I want to ride and can't afford to keep non-ridden horses but I'm going to vet potential homes thoroughly as I think he's got a few miles left in him before PTS, then I think both threads would have been different and people would have been less affronted by the fact you can now suddenly make time for a new horse that's sound when you literally didn't have 5 mins to spare for poor Buddy.


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			and I have never had one on loan either in my life!!
		
Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish!


----------



## mightymammoth (31 December 2013)

Buddy's mummy is your name Jessica?


----------



## lhotse (31 December 2013)

Hello Ted's Mum/Duke's Mum/Beau's Mum or whatever horse you happen to have's Mum. You were advertising Buddy on the Glos FB page under your name. To those who think that this OP is having a hard time, you are exactly the sort of person who gets taken in by her.


----------



## russianhorse (31 December 2013)

^ This


----------



## natmac84 (31 December 2013)

are you lot all on drugs??? .......from what i can see and read in this thread and the one before the poor gal has done nothing wrong?????


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

lhotse said:



			Hello Ted's Mum/Duke's Mum/Beau's Mum or whatever horse you happen to have's Mum. You were advertising Buddy on the Glos FB page under your name. To those who think that this OP is having a hard time, you are exactly the sort of person who gets taken in by her.
		
Click to expand...

I saw her on fb too, thought there were rather a few too many similarities.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

natmac84 said:



			are you lot all on drugs??? .......from what i can see and read in this thread and the one before the poor gal has done nothing wrong?????
		
Click to expand...

no we just know how to spot previous form.


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

On another thread on here OP is claiming that she bought buddy with no issues and he went lame 3 weeks later, as she was trying to claim on the insurance for it. 

Disclaimer - it is all fact, from OPs own account, not accusation or speculation.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 December 2013)

I wish I hadn't read the Buddy threads.


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

I cannot believe that someone is saying she's done nothing wrong! Wow, as the Meerkat says simples! 

She claims she has never had a horse on loan! What about Bobby, Woody & Peter and poor Bobby is still missing! 

I don't care if I get blocked, banned or my profile deleted the facts speak for themselves. She is a liar, devious and down right cruel, nasty piece of works! I just feel sorry for the poor horses!!!


----------



## Ladyinred (31 December 2013)

welshclaire said:



			I cannot believe that someone is saying she's done nothing wrong! Wow, as the Meerkat says simples! 

She claims she has never had a horse on loan! What about Bobby, Woody & Peter and poor Bobby is still missing! 

I don't care if I get blocked, banned or my profile deleted the facts speak for themselves. She is a liar, devious and down right cruel, nasty piece of works! I just feel sorry for the poor horses!!!
		
Click to expand...

What never fails to amaze me is that she comes on here telling several versions of the same story and seems to expect to be believed every time! She, herself, has plastered these stories all over social forums and also over FB.. there are allegedly  people searching for horses that they loaned to her and she still expects sympathy?? The rest of the world isn't as thick as you seem to imagine OP, we are capable of remembering names, identities and descriptions/pictures of horses and then putting two and two together and making four.

You insult our intelligence by constantly coming back with these stories and expecting to be welcomed with open arms, tea, and sympathy.


----------



## rowan666 (31 December 2013)

If several loaned horses are being sold have the police been involved? That is very, very serious. I would be distraught if this happened to one i had loaned out in good faith. Loanee definatly would not still be walking!

IMO the people selling/giving away unsound horses to OP in first place are just as wrong as she is. IF (for button pushers sake) this is true.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

I have never loaned any horse in my life, have a few given and signed over but never on loan.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

and yes to whoever said I didnt have vet - I did I have vet bills to prove. and waiting on insurance to pay out.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

buddy was sold to me with an old tendon injury sound to hack.


----------



## dunkley (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I have never loaned any horse in my life, have a few given and signed over but never on loan.
		
Click to expand...

That makes it alright, then, does it?


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

nobody who is spreading these accusations and lies and rumours - nobody actually knows me!!m its all hearsay and no facts are being disclosed.


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

What's that saying no smoke without fire. What has happened to the colt you were buying btw?


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

Oh and how can you claim on insurance for an already previously known ailment without lying?


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Oh and how can you claim on insurance for an already previously known ailment without lying?
		
Click to expand...

cos it wasnt the injury that was causing the lameness - its the athritis in hocks...also I didnt buy the colt after.


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

So you don't have time for a horse with problems but you do have time for a ridden horse and a colt? 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?641275-D-amp-H-Foal-mix
This was only a few weeks ago. I don't understand you have made out that buddy was your only horse! But you would have two if you kept both!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?646087-And-to-top-it-all-off
How many horses have you got!!! You need to get your stories straight!


----------



## dunkley (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			nobody who is spreading these accusations and lies and rumours - nobody actually knows me!!m its all hearsay and no facts are being disclosed.
		
Click to expand...


So put all these 'accusers' right.  Every one of us that has had horses can recount when we had them, who they were, and what happened to them ................. Come on then, BM, tell us about the wonderful horses you have had, and your memories of them - we all love to reminisce after all   Tell us about the 'few' you have had signed over to you, and what happened to them.  I have had horses and ponies for almost fifty years, and can tell you each and every one ......... come on, don't be shy


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			So you don't have time for a horse with problems but you do have time for a ridden horse and a colt? 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?641275-D-amp-H-Foal-mix
This was only a few weeks ago. I don't understand you have made out that buddy was your only horse! But you would have two if you kept both!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?646087-And-to-top-it-all-off
How many horses have you got!!! You need to get your stories straight!
		
Click to expand...

Buddy was my only horse up until a few days ago. when I had a call from the ' buyers' of Farah and told me she was thin and did I want her back so jumped at the chance. the colt we decided against thankfully now. Buddy has found a lovely home with nice lady and I have Farah so everybody is happy.

and whether I have the time or not now it doesnt matter Farah is still looked after and happy she is warm, rugged, fed and has a nice stable now and is safe.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			cos it wasnt the injury that was causing the lameness - its the athritis in hocks...also I didnt buy the colt after.
		
Click to expand...

But you knew about the arthritis, or have you forgotten what you said in your post on 15/11/13:

"my horse really is bombproof....no issues hacking alone whatsoever, total armchair, but he is athritic and can only hack.."

??????????


----------



## zigzag (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			Buddy was my only horse up until a few days ago. when I had a call from the ' buyers' of Farah and told me she was thin and did I want her back so jumped at the chance. the colt we decided against thankfully now. Buddy has found a lovely home with nice lady and I have Farah so everybody is happy.

and whether I have the time or not now it doesnt matter Farah is still looked after and happy she is warm, rugged, fed and has a nice stable now and is safe.
		
Click to expand...

You are a liar, and a despicable human being, You have to remember the internet is a big place... and remember what lies you have told ( and numerous lies on this forum) as you don't that's how you get found out, you are all over Facebook on horse for loan/sale pages, warning people against you


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

zigzag said:



			You are a liar, and a despicable human being, You have to remember the internet is a big place... and remember what lies you have told ( and numerous lies on this forum) as you don't that's how you get found out, you are all over Facebook on horse for loan/sale pages, warning people against you
		
Click to expand...

please get facts right first where have all these people get there stories from? people like you and others who dont know the first thing about me and jusp on the bhandwagon.!!

the internet - facebook and on here are bl00dy dangerous...start off with a cut on finger end with a broken arm!! LOL


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			But you knew about the arthritis, or have you forgotten what you said in your post on 15/11/13:

"my horse really is bombproof....no issues hacking alone whatsoever, total armchair, but he is athritic and can only hack.."

??????????
		
Click to expand...

Yes Vet came in october, got vets invoice here to prove!! waiting for insurance to settle the claim. 
there is no hiding the fact that he has athritis and an old injury...thats all been told to his lovely new owner.


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

Might I add, I personally joined this as I had unfortunately bumped into the twisted antics of the person in question. My friend had part exchanged a horse, and money for a horse off the OP. Instead, we had received a horse that was actually on loan, and she sold on to us. He had a previous injury that meant he had to have limited work, and nothing too heavy because of a knee injury. And living in South Wales, I've known 1 too many people who have had issues. Yes, she gains profit from free horses promising upset owners a home for life and instead sells them on as suitable riding ponies/horses when in fact are to only be used as companions, or for meat if otherwise. 

Absolute joke.

EDIT:

Once found out what had happened, we immediately retrieved the horse we exchanged, got all finances back, and gave the horse back to the rightful owner.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

If I were you I would stop digging this massive hole you are in BMY, The forum has a memory and a long one so all these protestations just look ridiculous im afraid. People know who you are and know the history of the horses you have had/have/got rid of.


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

Well that's one horse out of harms way at least. Now to ensure the next one, the one after that, and so on are too. Never lie to a liar, you'll always get caught out.


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

rowan666 said:



			IMO the people selling/giving away unsound horses to OP in first place are just as wrong as she is. IF (for button pushers sake) this is true.
		
Click to expand...


That's very easy for you to say. Have you ever been forced to rehome a horse who could not live with you but who still had plenty of life left in him?

These people are terribly plausible.  The one who bought my horse for £500 and had an immaculate yard, brought a livery with her to vouch for her, provided me with references, paid another £300 for a racehorse transporter to deliver him to her, sent me an enormous floral display in a vase ......

and turned him out in the middle of winter with no food to starve.

You need to know the facts of each case before you can blame the owners.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			Yes Vet came in october, got vets invoice here to prove!! waiting for insurance to settle the claim.
		
Click to expand...

Right. Just a bit odd then that you were you still posting about his undiagnosed lameness and how bone scans were the next step, in Dec..?


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

NicoleeLouu said:



			Might I add, I personally joined this as I had unfortunately bumped into the twisted antics of the person in question. My friend had part exchanged a horse, and money for a horse off the OP. Instead, we had received a horse that was actually on loan, and she sold on to us. He had a previous injury that meant he had to have limited work, and nothing too heavy because of a knee injury. And living in South Wales, I've known 1 too many people who have had issues. Yes, she gains profit from free horses promising upset owners a home for life and instead sells them on as suitable riding ponies/horses when in fact are to only be used as companions, or for meat if otherwise. 

Absolute joke.

EDIT:

Once found out what had happened, we immediately retrieved the horse we exchanged, got all finances back, and gave the horse back to the rightful owner.
		
Click to expand...


have no idea what your on about??!! I am totally lost


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

Yes, you do. He was a 17hh (if I remember rightly!) grey gelding, who you sold/part exchanged to someone in Newport. It was only until we got him re-conditioned, and was looking to rehome we had many people recognise him and inform us! I'm from South Wales, not the first of my friends you've done it too!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Right. Just a bit odd then that you were you still posting about his undiagnosed lameness and how bone scans were the next step, in Dec..?
		
Click to expand...

didnt know where the athritis was located.


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

So you know my name then! Actually, it wasn't. As I'm very good friends with Robin. It was you. As we had contacted the previous owner and had him sent back to them once we found out.

Don't put this on someone I have good contacts with thank you. I think you'll find she looks after her horses well. And all are sent to good homes. You on the other hand, are insane.

How do you know my name then?


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			didnt know where the athritis was located.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, right! Good luck with your insurance claim, I think I'm on E&L's side on this one..!


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Yeah, right! Good luck with your insurance claim, I think I'm on E&L's side on this one..!
		
Click to expand...

Yes me too


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

Do you need a shovel op?


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

NicoleeLouu said:



			She knows she's done wrong. She wouldn't know my name otherwise. I think she needs a digger at this rate, forget the shovel. Too small with her lies!
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			yeah right it was robin who got sent to nick for having slaves on her yard - and she was the one who had farah and sold her on...when I didnt sell her to her...so thats how well u know robin...robins horses are not in good condition I know someone who went and bought about 5 out of pity from her!!
		
Click to expand...

So how have you got Farah now? As you have not owned her for 3 years like you have made out!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

Oh dear we are now naming peoples full name!! Isnt that against the rules??? And they arent even on here to defend themselves.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

if anybody would like to come and meet me and see my yard and horse you are more than welcome. just to prove I am not some monster everyone is accusing me of..not that I give a damn about what others think.


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

OK. Now I think it is looking more and more likely that this really is the same person who took a horse on permanent loan as a light hack due to long standing mild lameness, told the owner that the horse had been put down due to bad behaviour, sold the horse, which was very well bred, for alot of money to go affiliated show jumping (where he went lame of course) and then on this very forum, when the owner posted that she had spotted him on Facebook alive and being jumped, posted that he had only ever been lame because he had a bit of thrush. 


Buddy's Mum if this is not you, then I apologise for thinking that it might be, but if your name is Jessica as has been suggested then you share the same name, I think.  Does it ring  any bells with you??


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

NicoleeLouu said:



			Hold on, you know my name through Robin? Funny that because me and Robin haven't spoken since that incident a year or 2 ago. You seriously are full of sh... You really are infuriating. Nothing but full of lies, might as well dig your own hole here whilst your ahead! Can't lie to a liar lovely, know all your tricks and mind games, and let me assure you, if you ever touched a horse of mine, or did what you do to these beloved horses, you wouldn't have limbs to touch another horse with.

And as for the naming my full name Robin doesn't even know my full name. So 1) you've either stalked me to find my name ") you've got some crappy plan in thought.
		
Click to expand...

what are you on about the the insane one.!!


----------



## welshclaire (31 December 2013)

So you didn't have Peter on loan then???


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

welshclaire said:



			So how have you got Farah now? As you have not owned her for 3 years like you have made out!
		
Click to expand...

had a call off her new buyer - she has passed through 4 homes since robin got her claws into her - she is now thin and needs a lot of building up but at least she is back with me and safe where she belongs. and none of you actually know me personally just heard things that multiply in consistency!


----------



## mightymammoth (31 December 2013)

wonder how many of us will be on "holiday" before this thread runs it's course? OP must have had more accounts on here than you can shake a stick at, wonder how she gets away with it?


----------



## Ladyinred (31 December 2013)

For someone so desparately short of time that she couldn't look after Buddy properly she sure spends a lot of it on here


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

welshclaire said:



			So you didn't have Peter on loan then???
		
Click to expand...

oh yeas one horse who I had off Lisa - then was sold b y lisa to someone else I didnt hide him or anything, I was in hospital when he was just taken from my livery yard!!

ETA I never sold him on or took him on loan? he was taken from my yard whilst I was in hospital!!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Buddy's Mum if this is not you..
		
Click to expand...

hope you meant buddy's mummy


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			hope you meant buddy's mummy 

Click to expand...

Dont worry we know the difference  x


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			For someone so desparately short of time that she couldn't look after Buddy properly she sure spends a lot of it on here
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. And I'm pretty sure if you don't have he time for an animal, you don't get rid and get another! As I said, lies, bull and absolutely insane!


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

buddy'smum said:



			hope you meant buddy's mummy :d
		
Click to expand...

sorrrrrryyyyyyy !!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 December 2013)

I feel the need to shout a very loud STOP!! And jump in like a referee here!! 

It's all getting rather heated and sooner or later some one is going to get greyed out.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			For someone so desparately short of time that she couldn't look after Buddy properly she sure spends a lot of it on here
		
Click to expand...

I am in work and its quiet and this is quite frankly entertaining!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

NicoleeLouu said:



			You are CRAZY. Seriously! No, it wasn't Robin you tool, so stop being so slanderous! ANd her 'gypsy friends'. None of them are gypsies you idiot. And police would NOT openly discuss confidential matters that are still on going with the likes of you. So keep your lies and crap to yourself!!
		
Click to expand...

slanderous ...jesus!! know the feeling!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			sorrrrrryyyyyyy !!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

you're forgiven!


----------



## risky business (31 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I feel the need to shout a very loud STOP!! And jump in like a referee here!! 

It's all getting rather heated and sooner or later some one is going to get greyed out.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think people need to calm down a little. If buddy's mummy is who your all saying she is then getting a bit OTT will only see yourselves banned.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			slanderous ...jesus!! know the feeling!
		
Click to expand...

Its only slander when its not true.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			slanderous ...jesus!! know the feeling!
		
Click to expand...

it's only slander if it's untrue...


----------



## Nancykitt (31 December 2013)

OP I have no idea who you are but just looking at your own posts shows serious inconsistencies in your stories.

You were asked in the 'free to good home' thread why you had to part with Buddy, especially as you yourself described him as a 'total gem', saying 'he is not lame'. You said that the reason he had to go was purely down to lack of time.

So I agree with those who are asking how you can suddenly find time for Farah? You also make a big fuss about her being 'SOUND', as if Buddy's lameness (although you said he wasn't actually lame - see above) had been a factor.

There are clearly people here who have a lot of axes to grind...this is very worrying stuff indeed.


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			slanderous ...jesus!! know the feeling!
		
Click to expand...

So you should. Except these 'stories' aren't slanderous, they're facts. And you are very well known by police. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

Nothing to add, apart from an observation that buddy's mummy is having a whale of a time on this thread. 

Rather an odd reaction from a innocent party who alleges that she has been wronged, methinks.


----------



## Nancykitt (31 December 2013)

I just can't understand why someone like this would want to keep on attracting attention to themselves. Utterly bizarre.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			I just can't understand why someone like this would want to keep on attracting attention to themselves. Utterly bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

The compulsion to create fantasy is maybe to strong to resist..............


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 December 2013)

This is bloody brilliant, thanks for the entertaining read!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Shannon's mummy said:



			Jessica Young or Jessica Ellis of Ponthir, South Wales. You say no body spreading these 'rumors' knows you? I attended primary school with you and your younger brother Tom, I also attended Comprehensive school with you in Caerleon. At this time I did not know what you were like and when I needed somewhere to keep my horse you very kindly (as I thought) offered to let me on the land you had been renting in exchange for a small fee.. This is when I witnessed first hand your doings and these are not accusations. When I found out what type of person you were and wanted to take my horse you padlocked the field so I could not remove her. You even told me once that you used a crop on her because you were scared if her when you went in the field. During this time, you loaned a TB called Ozzy, (owners got him back luckily) had a section A who you got from up north or west wales for free (who I managed to rescue from you) I fell for your stories at first when you asked me to help you purchase a TB mare 'Rosie' who needed 'rescuing' and she was complete skin and bones.. I gave you half the money then expected to get this horse healthy again I saw you had advertised her for sale straight away!! You also got a cold backed black mare from oxford from a lady named Rue. You also 'bought' a gypsy colt 'Arthur's precious' named so after your grandad..and laughed about bouncing the cheque for him.this was all in a matter or 2 months. I know you and your family personally so to anyone who believes that this woman is innocent it is not true, she steals horses, bounces cheques rips off farriers and farm shops!! She even threatened to run over me and my son who was three at the time and yes I have a police record for this!! If people would like to know what she is really like then they can just use her name to any horsey person in the South Wales area. And further a field I'm sure they will all tell you the same!
		
Click to expand...

LOL amelia steele bryan whatever your name is now as you keep changing...you were buying and selling horses with me so dont go all sour. u kept a pony in a tiny garden that I gave you. Rosie we sold to my friend a good home and went halves on her, I never locked the field or used any crop on her.. u r full of cr@p!! what horses have I ever stolen?? what farm shop have I ripped off?  cwertainly not nigels thats for sure!! I took Ozzy back...you are evil when all I did was help u and be a friend.


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

Wow! What a total trail of chaos you have left op!


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 December 2013)

.............https://www.facebook.com/jessica.young.1806

Same pictures - stop trying to fool us, but I suppose whilst you are letting the world know what you are up to then you more people will be aware of nasty and cruel you can be.


----------



## NicoleeLouu (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Wow! What a total trail of chaos you have left op!
		
Click to expand...

That's not even an ounce of what she's done up until now.. :/


----------



## cambrica (31 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:









This is bloody brilliant, thanks for the entertaining read!
		
Click to expand...

Budge up, I'm joining you!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Meandtheboys said:



			.............https://www.facebook.com/jessica.young.1806

Same pictures - stop trying to fool us, but I suppose whilst you are letting the world know what you are up to then you more people will be aware of nasty and cruel you can be.
		
Click to expand...

but I am not nasty or cruel?! nobody knows me apart from amelia who has never been generous with the truth!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

NicoleeLouu said:



			That's not even an ounce of what she's done up until now.. :/
		
Click to expand...

eh?


----------



## Ibblebibble (31 December 2013)

lol by responding the way you have to certain posters OP you have confirmed without doubt that yes you are JY from south wales who is known far and wide for all the wrong reasons!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 December 2013)

cambrica said:



			Budge up, I'm joining you!
		
Click to expand...

Here have some of this!


----------



## EquestrianFairy (31 December 2013)

Well.. This has been one hell of an interesting read.
I've not had anything to do with the OP but I know her name and her face as does most of South Wales and the surrounding areas.. Simply because of her past dealings.

Good news travels very fast unfortunately.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

Ah, the button pushing has started (rather late IMHO).


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?647024-back-legs-swelling

Will you pass poor farah on if she is lame too?


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?647024-back-legs-swelling

Will you pass poor farah on if she is lame too?
		
Click to expand...

how dare you!


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			how dare you!
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting some weird kind of kick out of this thread, Jessica?


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

You were the one who said that you didn't have time for a horse you couldn't ride. I don't see what the difference is. You could barely spare poor buddy 5mins yet somehow you have found time for a ridden horse. But what will happen if she is lame? Simple enough question


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Are you getting some weird kind of kick out of this thread, Jessica?
		
Click to expand...

not really just defending myself.


----------



## TrasaM (31 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:



			Here have some of this!






Click to expand...

Can I have a glass too. Pretty plezzze


----------



## Dizzy socks (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			not really just defending myself.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, I don't think it's working very well...


----------



## Cobadoodledoo (31 December 2013)

The Op is also the infamous Ted'sMum right?


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Can I have a glass too. Pretty plezzze 

Click to expand...

Go on then!

~passed the bottle and a glass~

Pour your own though, I'm busy eating popcorn.....


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			You were the one who said that you didn't have time for a horse you couldn't ride. I don't see what the difference is. You could barely spare poor buddy 5mins yet somehow you have found time for a ridden horse. But what will happen if she is lame? Simple enough question
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have the finances to keep a horse that couldnt do a job I am afraid, hence why I found buddy an amazing home for life where he will be a pet more than anything. perfect for him - he wouldnt have done the job that I wanted him to do whereas farah can - and I dont do that much just regular hacking more in summer.


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			Didn't have the finances to keep a horse that couldnt do a job I am afraid, hence why I found buddy an amazing home for life where he will be a pet more than anything. perfect for him - he wouldnt have done the job that I wanted him to do whereas farah can - and I dont do that much just regular hacking more in summer.
		
Click to expand...

So farah will be passed on then if she has something wrong with her?


----------



## Nicole-Louise (31 December 2013)

Funny how my last account was banned. Touched a nerve I'm guessing!


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			You were the one who said that you didn't have time for a horse you couldn't ride. I don't see what the difference is. You could barely spare poor buddy 5mins yet somehow you have found time for a ridden horse. But what will happen if she is lame? Simple enough question
		
Click to expand...

and IF she ever goes lame then the vet will be called. and it will depend on the severity of the lameness on her future - same with everyother person/horse - ie if in lots pain she will be pts, if needs to be retired she will retire.


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 December 2013)

Nicole-Louise said:



			Funny how my last account was banned. Touched a nerve I'm guessing! 

Click to expand...

Don't admit to it! This one will go as well!


----------



## pip6 (31 December 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			I just can't understand why someone like this would want to keep on attracting attention to themselves. Utterly bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Free publicity? There are some who think all publicity is good for business.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Nicole-Louise said:



			Funny how my last account was banned. Touched a nerve I'm guessing! 

Click to expand...

wasnt me who reported u, just getting good!! u dont even know me!


----------



## NicoleLouu (31 December 2013)

I'm not saying a word. I'm sat here with my wine, I can't take anymore of this sober


----------



## NicoleLouu (31 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:



			Don't admit to it! This one will go as well! 

Click to expand...

Yeah.. that was true haha


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			not really just defending myself.
		
Click to expand...

But you aren't defending yourself. I asked you if the story of the horse I knew which I now believe you took and sold rang any bells and you ignored my question. 

If you are Jessica Young, which you seem to have accepted, then there seems to be a wealth of evidence that you have taken horses on the pretext of offering them a home for life and sold them on, either to work when they are not fit to work, or for meat. In the case of the horse I know of, that was not for peanuts, either, it was for a lot of money.

So, if you are Jessica, your position as an innocent party appears to be untenable.

In which case I can only imagine that you continue to post because it gives you some sort of enjoyment to cock a snook at all the upset owners, not to mention the law.

 please correct me if I am wrong about this in any way, I would not wish to be unfair.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 December 2013)

Cobadoodledoo said:



			The Op is also the infamous Ted'sMum right?
		
Click to expand...

What, my mum infamous !  My mum is special (needs, most of the time).  Watch it, or I will set my sister, Alice on you.  I am too tired to get up.  Love Ted


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			But you aren't defending yourself. I asked you if the story of the horse I knew which I now believe you took and sold rang any bells and you ignored my question. 

If you are Jessica Young, which you seem to have accepted, then there seems to be a wealth of evidence that you have taken horses on the pretext of offering them a home for life and sold them on, either to work when they are not fit to work, or for meat. In the case of the horse I know of, that was not for peanuts, either, it was for a lot of money.

So, if you are Jessica, your position as an innocent party appears to be untenable.

In which case I can only imagine that you continue to post because it gives you some sort of enjoyment to cock a snook at all the upset owners, not to mention the law.

 please correct me if I am wrong about this in any way, I would not wish to be unfair.
		
Click to expand...

have no idea what you are on about


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 December 2013)

I have just read the whole thread and am shocked by it. OP I am very confused by some of your previous posts as they are frequently asking advise that someone with your 'knowledge' of horses wouldn't need advise for, eg. feeding the native colt foal?? This would suggest that you are just craving attention from the horsey world and that in itself is very odd as unfortunately I have heard of your rather unsavory reputation although I have never met you. I was given your name and description when a friend parted with three very nice horses to ensure that they were not passed onto you.


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I have just read the whole thread and am shocked by it. OP I am very confused by some of your previous posts as they are frequently asking advise that someone with your 'knowledge' of horses wouldn't need advise for, eg. feeding the native colt foal?? This would suggest that you are just craving attention from the horsey world and that in itself is very odd as unfortunately I have heard of your rather unsavory reputation although I have never met you. I was given your name and description when a friend parted with three very nice horses to ensure that they were not passed onto you.
		
Click to expand...

I dont want any horses I am quite happy with what I got thanks.


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			have no idea what you are on about
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty straight forward.

You are not denying being Jessica young. If you are Jessica young, then there is a wealth of evidence that you have misled people into trusting you with their horses and then sold them on either to an uncertain future or to a slaughterhouse.

If you are this person, that would be bad enough on its own, but to post on here to rub people's noses in such callous behaviour would, if you were Jessica, make you rather a despicable human being, in my opinion.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

I wonder if admin are letting this thread run because they are planning a feature in Horse and Hound in the near future. Working title 'Beware of con artists offering to re home your horse'.

There are quite a few interesting leads for them to follow up on here.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I dont want any horses I am quite happy with what I got thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed my point somewhat don't you?? Haven't really explained why a supposedly knowledgeable horsey person should ask some very basic horse care questions if wasn't just to draw attention?? All three horses went to lovely homes by the way and are all happy and healthy and loved. They wouldn't have suited you I don't think, not under weight, lame or old!!:wink3:


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			It's pretty straight forward.

You are not denying being Jessica young. If you are Jessica young, then there is a wealth of evidence that you have misled people into trusting you with their horses and then sold them on either to an uncertain future or to a slaughterhouse.

If you are this person, that would be bad enough on its own, but to post on here to rub people's noses in such callous behaviour would, if you were Jessica, make you rather a despicable human being, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I am not her


----------



## buddy's mummy (31 December 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I think you have missed my point somewhat don't you?? Haven't really explained why a supposedly knowledgeable horsey person should ask some very basic horse care questions if wasn't just to draw attention?? All three horses went to lovely homes by the way and are all happy and healthy and loved. They wouldn't have suited you I don't think, not under weight, lame or old!!:wink3:
		
Click to expand...

sorry have no idea what your on about. totally lost me..why was I offering your horses a home, I wasnt looking what are you bleating on about?


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			I am not her
		
Click to expand...

OK

I am at a total loss to understand a number of things:

Why you have answered at least two other posters by name as if you were her.

Why you have not had this libellous thread and the last one about Buddy pulled by the FAT

Why so many people who know about her think that you are her, from matching up pictures and things you say on Facebook and on here.


----------



## Nancykitt (31 December 2013)

In Post 127 someone suggests that you are a particular person (the same person as mentioned by CP Trayes above). You do not deny this in your reply. However, in post 164 you are now denying it?
Surely if you were not that person you would have pointed this out in post 127?
The OP's identity is very important here considering the nature of the allegations being made. It's strange that it has taken so many postings for her to deny that she is the person named. 

But I will repeat, there are lots of inconsistencies in your stories and in your other threads, it's all very dubious.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			sorry have no idea what your on about. totally lost me..why was I offering your horses a home, I wasnt looking what are you bleating on about?
		
Click to expand...

Now either you are not very intelligent or you are being deliberately difficult, if you care to read very carefully you will see that I said I was warned about you regarding taking on horses free to good homes not that you were ever offered my friend's horses or that you ever approached her to have them. My question was why someone with your 'knowledge' of horses and horse care ask very basic horse care questions in some of your posts and this appears that you just crave attention!! Is that a little clearer for you??


----------



## Bucks Fizz (31 December 2013)

Surprised this is still going....


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 December 2013)

Bucks Fizz said:



			Surprised this is still going....
		
Click to expand...

I know! The pop corn is finished but I'm now enjoying chocolate......


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

Bucks Fizz said:



			Surprised this is still going....
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to keep it going because the longer it gets the more chance there is of people googling Jessica young/Ellis finding out what a ghastly person she seems to be and not in any circumstances to loan or sell a horse to her. 

Of course buddy's mummy is not her, as she has now stated, so it is a public service that she is doing to the horse world to allow the thread to stand, for which I would like to thank her.


----------



## zigzag (31 December 2013)

If you are not Jessica why is your avatar picture the same as a photo on your facebook page?


----------



## AmiRobertson (31 December 2013)

zigzag said:



			If you are not Jessica why is your avatar picture the same as a photo on your facebook page?
		
Click to expand...


Busted


----------



## cambrica (31 December 2013)

Bucks Fizz said:



			Surprised this is still going....
		
Click to expand...

Me too and  I'm now out of chocolates and popcorn... Pavlova anyone?


----------



## Dizzy socks (31 December 2013)

I have a feeling she might not be posting here again.


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

cambrica said:



			Budge up, I'm joining you!
		
Click to expand...

I'll join you when I'm out the bath :biggrin3:

Won't be long, waters nearly cold !


----------



## Bucks Fizz (31 December 2013)

cambrica said:



			Me too and  I'm now out of chocolates and popcorn... Pavlova anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Pavlova should definitely be the next popcorn!


----------



## Puddleduck (31 December 2013)

cambrica said:



			I'm now out of chocolates and popcorn... Pavlova anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I've got Christmas cake


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:



			Go on then!

~passed the bottle and a glass~

Pour your own though, I'm busy eating popcorn.....
		
Click to expand...


I'll bring my own along :biggrin3:






Sorry if it's huge, can't resize in the bath......


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

Wow, just over 15,500 views since this thread was started a little over 24 hours ago.


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

Happy new year :smile3:


----------



## Shannon's mummy (31 December 2013)

buddy's mummy said:



			but I am not nasty or cruel?! nobody knows me apart from amelia who has never been generous with the truth!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me but in what way have I never been generous with the truth? The pony was put in to my mums garden which is approximately an acre in size before being moved away from you, it's amazing how I'm the only one who knows you yet everyone's stories are the same as mine.. Says it all really. The only one not being generous with the truth is you! I never bought and sold horses with you the only one as I stated was Rosie who was in a sorry state and you convinced me you were going to make well.. Clearly we know each other and everything I stated previously is the truth... As I said I have a police log against you for threatening my child!!


----------



## rowan666 (31 December 2013)

Is there a troll on the loose? Im confused!


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 December 2013)

Buddy's Mummy/ Teds Mum / Jessica Beau / Jessica Young /  .............I personally would be embarrassed to read comments people are posting about you and especially when you search on Google.

I am not sure how you have got away with this behaviour for so long and if the 'suspended sentence' is true then you got away lucky.

http://www.arabianlines.com/forum1/topic_new.asp?whichpage=1&TOPIC_ID=53734&


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

Anybody else want a top up whilst I'm here ?







Whilst its quiet for a few minutes :wink3:


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 December 2013)

rowan666 said:



			Is there a troll on the loose? Im confused! 

Click to expand...

Nope this is real............... I am thinking of writing her autobiography because she is very forgetful!!


----------



## Shannon's mummy (31 December 2013)

I don't see how she can deny being Jessica yet has said I am the only one that knows her *head in hands* idiot!


----------



## Alchemy (31 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Anybody else want a top up whilst I'm here ?







Whilst its quiet for a few minutes :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Yes please  I've started a bottle reading this thread ! Now off to google this woman


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

I think I'm going to have to open another bottle soon too. I was moaning there's nothing on tv tonight ! Who needs tv when there's this forum  ? :biggrin3:


----------



## EquestrianFairy (31 December 2013)

Alchemy said:



			Yes please  I've started a bottle reading this thread ! Now off to google this woman
		
Click to expand...

You'll have plenty to read on google


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 December 2013)

I've clearly got too much time on my hands today but a reverse image search of her avatar brings up this http://www.sporthorse-data.com/photodb.php?land=all&letter=F&filter_sex=2&x=34 if you scroll down 8 horses you'll find Farah owned by none other than JY. So either she's lying about owning Farah or lying about being JY.

ETA - This link is clearer - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10782132&z=nUrRJC


----------



## SadKen (31 December 2013)

I've read the whole thing with my mouth hanging open. Pour a bit of wine in CFG! 

Hope the thread will stand as I agree it's a public service; perhaps it will be the first modern usage of 'caveat venditor' - seller beware! It was bad enough when there was no time for the unsound horse but plenty of time for the sound one. 

Perhaps time to learn about a little thing called 'morality'.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (31 December 2013)

Good news travels very fast unfortunately.

Bad news travels faster.......


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

Shwmae, Buddy's mummy - what is it with Welsh lasses called Jessica ?????

Apologies to any other welsh lasses called Jessica :biggrin3:


----------



## _GG_ (31 December 2013)

Could someone who does know/has actually met Jessica Young please let me know if Ellis was a maiden name or if she has been known by any surname other than Young or Ellis.


----------



## Ibblebibble (31 December 2013)

Shannon's mummy said:



			I don't see how she can deny being Jessica yet has said I am the only one that knows her *head in hands* idiot!
		
Click to expand...

Lol liars need good memories, the Op obviously doesn't have what it takes to pull the wool over the HHO forum


----------



## _GG_ (31 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Shwmae, Buddy's mummy - what is it with Welsh lasses called Jessica ?????

Apologies to any other welsh lasses called Jessica :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I am feeling very sorry for one of my sisters best friends who I have known all my life. She is now called Jessica Young, Young being her married name, has always had horses (actually introduced me and my sister to horses when I was only 3) and we all grew up in South Wales. I would hate for people to confuse her with the person at the centre of this thread.


----------



## dunkley (31 December 2013)

GG2B said:



			I've clearly got too much time on my hands today but a reverse image search of her avatar brings up this http://www.sporthorse-data.com/photodb.php?land=all&letter=F&filter_sex=2&x=34 if you scroll down 8 horses you'll find Farah owned by none other than JY. So either she's lying about owning Farah or lying about being JY.

ETA - This link is clearer - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10782132&z=nUrRJC

Click to expand...

Jolly good spot!   DOUBLE busted


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

Any preferences ?


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Any preferences ?






Click to expand...

Fizz please .

P


----------



## Alchemy (31 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Any preferences ?






Click to expand...

All of them please


----------



## Pudster (31 December 2013)

Wow.. here was me thinking sad night in on NYE.. LOL.. Loving this thread too, it has kept me entertained on a slow day at work too....!! 

Absolute Voddy over here.. anyone..????


----------



## stealthninja (31 December 2013)

Have read this (and the other thread) in a kind of weird disbelief. 

It just goes to show that these day in the world of forums / internet etc, you really cant post one thing in one place and something different elsewhere - you'll definitely get caught out.

Hope Buddy has landed on his feet, and this latest owner will take care of him!


----------



## friskyfilly (31 December 2013)

GG2B said:



			I've clearly got too much time on my hands today but a reverse image search of her avatar brings up this http://www.sporthorse-data.com/photodb.php?land=all&letter=F&filter_sex=2&x=34 if you scroll down 8 horses you'll find Farah owned by none other than JY. So either she's lying about owning Farah or lying about being JY.

ETA - This link is clearer - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10782132&z=nUrRJC

Click to expand...

Don't normally post on these sort of threads but cant not after looking at this link. Its the same picture as in OP profile picture. All I can say is how does she explain that


----------



## stealthninja (31 December 2013)

friskyfilly said:



			Don't normally post on these sort of threads but cant not after looking at this link. Its the same picture as in OP profile picture. All I can say is how does she explain that
		
Click to expand...

I suspect she wont be back


----------



## cronkmooar (31 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			Could someone who does know/has actually met Jessica Young please let me know if Ellis was a maiden name or if she has been known by any surname other than Young or Ellis.
		
Click to expand...

if you Google the above name, the facebook page for Woody comes up

one of the posts, near the bottom states:

_*She has changed her name to Jessica Diane now not Jessica Young! Lets all guess what she will change it to tomorrow haha!*_


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 December 2013)

stealthninja said:



			I suspect she wont be back 

Click to expand...

Oops does that mean I've killed the thread?!


----------



## ExmoorHunter (31 December 2013)

Hope Buddy has landed on his feet, and this latest owner will take care of him!

I really hope so too!


----------



## JJones (31 December 2013)

That serves me right for not checking to see what was happening on H&H this morning! 21 pages of entertaining reading later!! Poor horses that end up in her hands.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

GG2B said:



			I've clearly got too much time on my hands today but a reverse image search of her avatar
		
Click to expand...

Hey, that sounds impressive, how do you do a reverse image search?


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 December 2013)

I only opened this thread as one of my dogs (the one in my sig) is called Buddy :biggrin3:


----------



## Buddy'sMum (31 December 2013)

stealthninja said:



			I suspect she wont be back 

Click to expand...

Wishful thinking - she'll be back.

GG2B - brilliant sleuthing!


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Wishful thinking - she'll be back.

GG2B - brilliant sleuthing!
		
Click to expand...

She will................just a different user name


----------



## dunkley (31 December 2013)

May I have a glass of Pinot G, please?


----------



## Patterdale (31 December 2013)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Wishful thinking - she'll be back.
		
Click to expand...

But who's 'mummy' will she be this time!?
Was she tedsmum then? Some of tedsmum's posts made me actually go :eek3:


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

Meandtheboys said:



			She will................just a different user name
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Hey, that sounds impressive, how do you do a reverse image search?
		
Click to expand...

Haha it's actually pretty simple. You just go to http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en and then either paste the image url or upload an image. It's quite handy for making sure people aren't using your images without permission


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			But who's 'mummy' will she be this time!?
Was she tedsmum then? Some of tedsmum's posts made me actually go :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Surely she'll be Farah's_Mummy next?


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

GG2B said:



			Haha it's actually pretty simple. You just go to http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en and then either paste the image url or upload an image. It's quite handy for making sure people aren't using your images without permission 

Click to expand...

Ta very much!


----------



## TheresaW (31 December 2013)

Phew, managed to get to the end before it was deleted!  That's a first for me.

Has kept me entertained, as was meant to be a family night in with wine and tv.  Got OH hogging living room tv with the PS3, and son upstairs on his PS3. Am sat in kitchen with bottle of red and the iPad.  Might take my wine to bed in a minute so I can at least have some TV for myself.


----------



## Flame_ (31 December 2013)

The lesson of this thread is DO NOT SELL YOUR KNACKERED/PROBLEMATIC/SEMI-HEALTHY HORSES OF LOW VALUE. They are too tempting a money making opportunity to people with few morals and no loyalty to the horses. If you don't want your low value horse, loan it out and remain responsible for it or put it down. Stop keeping scumbags in this business.

Buddy's mummy, if you only want one horse who you want to be able to ride, but you have two horses and only one can be ridden, same advice to you, take responsibility for the lame one and put it down if you no longer want it. You should be worried about where it ends up now you've passed it on, as should the person who passed it on to you.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 December 2013)

Another who managed to read it all before it went to the Gods. 
Wine and chocs needed as a reward for reading it so fast!!!


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

She has PMd me asking which horse I was referring to. I have sent a suitable reply.


----------



## lhotse (31 December 2013)

I somehow doubt that Buddy travelled any further down the M5 than Potters.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			Hope Buddy has landed on his feet, and this latest owner will take care of him!
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so! According to the OP, he ended up in a loving home near Bridport. Let's hope that this was one of the tiny minority of occasions in which she was telling the truth. Also that if he was rehomed, that he is capable of being the 'very light hack' he was described as.

Eta to add. Crossposted with Ihotse. I fear that you may well be right. He will have ended up with whoever paid the most £££s


----------



## Thelwellesque (31 December 2013)

Feeling Merry said:



			Another who managed to read it all before it went to the Gods. 
Wine and chocs needed as a reward for reading it so fast!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a read!  I have just opened a box (wine not chocs) could be a long night lol.  Come round and I'll open the Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## Wagtail (31 December 2013)

Anyone else suspect that Buddy has not actually found a nice new home at all? My instincts tell me he probably is no longer with us. May explain why she has not asked for this thread to be pulled. What better way to cover your tracks than post about it here?


----------



## risky business (31 December 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Anyone else suspect that Buddy has not actually found a nice new home at all? My instincts tell me he probably is no longer with us. May explain why she has not asked for this thread to be pulled. What better way to cover your tracks than post about it here?
		
Click to expand...

If that is indeed the case, I feel that's much better for him than staying with the Op or being passed pillar to post.


----------



## Angus' yard (31 December 2013)

What a sad, sad business.  I agree with Wagtail that this may well be the case, but hope that unlikely though it seems there was in fact a happy ending for this poor horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

lhotse said:



			I somehow doubt that Buddy travelled any further down the M5 than Potters.
		
Click to expand...

Am I alone in actually hoping that this is true?

P


----------



## Wagtail (31 December 2013)

lhotse said:



			I somehow doubt that Buddy travelled any further down the M5 than Potters.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Am I alone in actually hoping that this is true?
		
Click to expand...

If the 'loving home' is fiction, as is very likely, then ending up at Potters is infinitely preferable to him being passed around from pillar to post.

I was one of many who suggested pts in the original 'free to a good home' thread.

ETA. If he was on Danilon, as OP stated, then surely he would have been signed out of the food chain on his passport? So he couldn't then go to Potters.  Though a new passport could easily have been drawn up, I suppose, as we all know that the passport system is useless.


----------



## dunkley (31 December 2013)

A horse can be signed out of the food chain, but that doesn't stop it going to pet food, just human food. 

 I would rather see any horse humanely put down than passed from pillar to post in a never ending cycle of deteriorating homes and goodness knows what misery along the way.


----------



## Bobbly (31 December 2013)

Well! I've eaten a whole bag of Marsh Mallows!


----------



## lhotse (31 December 2013)

Do you feel sick now?


----------



## Ladyinred (31 December 2013)

Angus' yard said:



			What a sad, sad business.  I agree with Wagtail that this may well be the case, but hope that unlikely though it seems there was in fact a happy ending for this poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

I think it unlikely he was PTS as she would resent paying for it. Potters is an option. Whatever has really happened I hope the poor old lad has found peace, and ideally someone who will love him and give him a decent life.

What a truly nast vile piece of work she is


----------



## PolarSkye (31 December 2013)

dunkley said:



			A horse can be signed out of the food chain, but that doesn't stop it going to pet food, just human food. 

 I would rather see any horse humanely put down than passed from pillar to post in a never ending cycle of deteriorating homes and goodness knows what misery along the way. 

Click to expand...

And me, which is why Kali is in his "last" home with me . . . he is too broken to pass on with any confidence that his needs will be met . . . it will break my heart but I will do it for him.

P


----------



## 'S'teamed (31 December 2013)

Meandtheboys...

How is Windsor these days?


----------



## coffeeandabagel (31 December 2013)

what an education, and so sad.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

For people that don't remember/not users when the teds mum saga happened, it was shocking and upset a lot of people on here, horse and hound forum members actually drove to slaughterhouses and contacted them in search of someones much loved horses. (i think it may have been woody)?

shocked she has re appeared. shocked.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...d-News-Woody-is-now-home&highlight=woody+teds

found it. (sorry if someone found it way earlier)


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

this is still not going on is it..quite entertaining really. that horse woody was sold to her and she sold to a friend who then sold to a dealer - the horse was old and knackered and unwanted by said trekking centre they couldnt wait to get rid!
ETA I am her sister!!


----------



## *hic* (1 January 2014)

With people like this I wonder whether it's better to have them removed or have them active. If they are removed they can still see the posts made here and having re-registered but not posted they can then contact those numerous people who post to say that they are desperately looking for a home, gaining access to more unfortunate horses. Whilst they are active it does tend to serve to remind people that the wonderful forever home may end in pony pies more quickly than expected.


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2014)

be positive said:



			So you are offering a service really, unwanted horses taken on a "companions" then disposed of quietly under the guise of welfare, why not offer this openly in an honest way, you never know you may get some takers in the current climate to save them the trouble of making a decision themselves and the expense of pts at home as it should be ideally. 

It is the deceit that is used, hiding behind aliases, taking under false pretenses and making money out of old horses, that everyone despises.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, done properly this probably WOULD be a good thing for some people, done professionally, I bet there WOULD be takers, with people trusting you with a dignified end for their horses.

Thing is, reputation might have ended it for the person in question....


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

hang on a sec...we have never ever sold any horse for slaughter!! wouldnt even know how!!! apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!


----------



## be positive (1 January 2014)

*hic* said:



			With people like this I wonder whether it's better to have them removed or have them active. If they are removed they can still see the posts made here and having re-registered but not posted they can then contact those numerous people who post to say that they are desperately looking for a home, gaining access to more unfortunate horses. Whilst they are active it does tend to serve to remind people that the wonderful forever home may end in pony pies more quickly than expected.
		
Click to expand...

Good point,  I recently bought a horse through a thread on here, the poster was approached by buddy's mummy but managed to avoid it going further , if they had not been a registered user they may have been able to find the horse directly through the ad and the owner would not have been warned in advance.


----------



## be positive (1 January 2014)

DragonSlayBells said:



			Actually, done properly this probably WOULD be a good thing for some people, done professionally, I bet there WOULD be takers, with people trusting you with a dignified end for their horses.

Thing is, reputation might have ended it for the person in question....
		
Click to expand...

Yes there could be a need for this done above board, openly taking a horse for a short period of time to see if it comes right if the owners are struggling for some reason, if not take directly to Potters for slaughter at market price, it is the lack of honesty that is lacking that makes this case so wrong.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hang on a sec...we have never ever sold any horse for slaughter!! wouldnt even know how!!! apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!
		
Click to expand...

Goodness you have some brass neck! :eek3:
So you basically admit that you just sell on horses that are given to you in good faith that they will have a retirement home, and then selling them on at a profit?

You're despicable. Absolutely VILE.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

why has the past been raked up when all I am saying is that Buddy now has an amazing home near Bridport!! whats so bl00dy wrong with that?


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

but no the horseworld and its true colours burn through, you bitchy lot!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			but no the horseworld and its true colours burn through, you bitchy lot!!
		
Click to expand...

...I think being a 'bitch' in how the forum has responded to this issue, is preferable to having no issues on sending horses to slaughter in an underhand way to make a few quid..


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

DragonSlayBells said:



			...I think being a 'bitch' in how the forum has responded to this issue, is preferable to having no issues on sending horses to slaughter in an underhand way to make a few quid..
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt even know how to go about sending a horse to slaughter - let alone have the heart to do it hence was willing to give buddy to a good home in which I have done, IF I was the monster everyone thinks I am surely I would have buted him up to the eyeballs and sent him up the sales or advertised him sound for thousands or something?? come on now!!


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			why has the past been raked up when all I am saying is that Buddy now has an amazing home near Bridport!! whats so bl00dy wrong with that?
		
Click to expand...

Er, because you've upset a lot of people in the past and in all likelihood by passing on lame/supposed to be retired horses, given them pain, confusion and suffering at the end of their lives. 
And all for your own financial gain. 
Those poor, poor horses, and poor owners who thought you were going to give them a peaceful retirement. 
And now you expect that you can just come on here and post about buddy and everyone will pat you on the back and say how fantastic you are?? :rolleyes3:
And the amazing thing is - you don't even seem to think that there's anything WRONG with what you've done to these horses and people. 

But of course - 



buddy's mummy said:



			but no the horseworld and its true colours burn through, you bitchy lot!!
		
Click to expand...

It's all of US with the problem, isn't it? Not you...! :rolleyes3:


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			wouldnt even know how to go about sending a horse to slaughter - let alone have the heart to do it hence was willing to give buddy to a good home in which I have done, IF I was the monster everyone thinks I am surely I would have buted him up to the eyeballs and sent him up the sales or advertised him sound for thousands or something?? come on now!!
		
Click to expand...

...but you just admitted to 

'..apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!...'...

So which is it? ....you take the horses on....fair enough...THEN where do they go?


----------



## dunkley (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hang on a sec...we have never ever sold any horse for slaughter!! wouldnt even know how!!! apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!
		
Click to expand...


It might not be 'illegal', but, sure as God made little apples, it is IMMORAL.  But then, if you have no morals, it doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

DragonSlayBells said:



			...but you just admitted to 

'..apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!...'...

So which is it? ....you take the horses on....fair enough...THEN where do they go?
		
Click to expand...

to good homes for a little bit of cash to ensure good home. whats wrong with that.?? come on? if I was the evil dodgy dealer that everyone thinks do you really think I would have given buddy away and vetted home and taken him to bridport from wales for free?????


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			if I was the evil dodgy dealer that everyone thinks do you really think I would have given buddy away and vetted home and taken him to bridport from wales for free?????
		
Click to expand...


Prove you did.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

Buddy was not sold to me as a companion only at all.. he was sold as a hack/companion with his tack and a reciept saying so!!!!!!!!! jeses how many times!!! he was sold with an old injury and nothing else was diclared
he then went lame  - back legs not related to old injury at all....so he was essentially missold to me really...!! so I have now found him a home where he will only be a pet and hack once a week plodding. 
nothing wrong with that!!  everyone on here was saying to put him to sleep! poor boy wasnt ready for that!
Windsor had thrush hence the lameness - thats what vets said as no other issued were found. 
having done what I have done? what is exactly????


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			......., the people who have given me their old retired horses should have had them pts or kept them if they thought so much of them..........if the horses were lame and supposed to be retired why the fk pass them on????.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they should have them pts if they cant keep them. But some people cant face that, and they thought that you would have given their horses a nice retirement, which is why they would be gifted/sold for a nominal fee to you. 
You then, by your own admission, just sold them on to make yourself some money. 
Do you honestly think that these people would have given you their horses as a companion/retirement if they knew you were going to just sell them on at a profit? Were you upfront about this before you took them?

I doubt it. 

The fact that you think you've done no wrong is, quite honestly, frightening.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Prove you did.
		
Click to expand...

how do you want me to do that?? you tell me and I will do it.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			The horse was sold to you as a companion only and you have sold him on to continue in work. You took another horse, which had been long term lame, as a light hack promising a home for life  and sold it on to go show jumping.  It's irrelevant whether the owner 'wanted rid' of the horse, you had absolutely no concern for the new owners who lost the money they paid you for him when he went lame again as was expected. And to make sure the old owner could not tell them, you told her that you had had him put down.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but there's nothing wrong with it though - if the owners were that bothered they should have just had them PTS.....:rolleyes3: 
So really, don't you see, it's everyone else's fault!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Yes, they should have them pts if they cant keep them. But some people cant face that, and they thought that you would have given their horses a nice retirement, which is why they would be gifted/sold for a nominal fee to you. 
You then, by your own admission, just sold them on to make yourself some money. 
Do you honestly think that these people would have given you their horses as a companion/retirement if they knew you were going to just sell them on at a profit? Were you upfront about this before you took them?

I doubt it. 

The fact that you think you've done no wrong is, quite honestly, frightening.
		
Click to expand...

wrong to whom?? the people who gave me their horses cos they didnt want them..they weren't stolen they were sold to me or given to me!! get a grip..people have to live too you know. btw I dont buy and sell anymore I really dont have time as working full time now.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			Buddy was not sold to me as a companion only at all.. he was sold as a hack/companion with his tack and a reciept saying so!!!!!!!!! jeses how many times!!! he was sold with an old injury and nothing else was diclared
he then went lame  - back legs not related to old injury at all....so he was essentially missold to me really...!! so I have now found him a home where he will only be a pet and hack once a week plodding. 
nothing wrong with that!!  everyone on here was saying to put him to sleep! poor boy wasnt ready for that!
Windsor had thrush hence the lameness - thats what vets said as no other issued were found. 
having done what I have done? what is exactly????
		
Click to expand...

Oh Jessica, how many more lies? 

You knew full well that Windsor had been lame when put into any kind of serious work for years. He was given to you as a light hack only, for that reason. You sold him to go show jumping. You told the owner he was dead. All this is documented on threads from three years ago. You have been doing this for years and you have no intention of stopping.

You are truly, truly evil Jessica.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Oh Jessica, how many more lies? 

You knew full well that Windsor had been lame when put into any kind of serious work for years. He was given to you as a light hack only, for that reason. You sold him to go show jumping. You told the owner he was dead. All this is documented on threads from three years ago. You have been doing this for years and you have no intention of stopping.

You are truly, truly evil Jessica.
		
Click to expand...

you dont even know me Caroline.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			wrong to whom?? the people who gave me their horses cos they didnt want them..they weren't stolen they were sold to me or given to me!! get a grip..people have to live too you know. btw I dont buy and sell anymore I really dont have time as working full time now.
		
Click to expand...

Are you telling me then that you told the owners you would be selling them on?
Or did you tell them that they'd be looked after in retirement. Hmmm?

I saw the thread where you said the horse had gone for slaughter, when actually you'd sold him on. And you think there's nothing wrong with that?

I hope this thread stays, and then every time there's a thread about what to do with old horses, this one can be linked to as a warning about the type of people who are out there waiting to make a fast buck on your old friends.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Oh Jessica, how many more lies? 

You knew full well that Windsor had been lame when put into any kind of serious work for years. He was given to you as a light hack only, for that reason. You sold him to go show jumping. You told the owner he was dead. All this is documented on threads from three years ago. You have been doing this for years and you have no intention of stopping.

You are truly, truly evil Jessica.
		
Click to expand...

Sandra didnt know why Windsor went lame - so I had vet and he said it was severe thrush!! proof can be obtained!
also told his new owners that bought him that he was lame with thrush!! they were fully aware and had copy of vet invoice! so facts do get them right dears.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			how do you want me to do that?? you tell me and I will do it.
		
Click to expand...


Ask the permission of the new owner to allow one member of this forum who lives near Bridport to visit the horse and ensure that he is well and that she is fully aware of his physical limitations.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Are you telling me then that you told the owners you would be selling them on?
Or did you tell them that they'd be looked after in retirement. Hmmm?

I saw the thread where you said the horse had gone for slaughter, when actually you'd sold him on. And you think there's nothing wrong with that?

I hope this thread stays, and then every time there's a thread about what to do with old horses, this one can be linked to as a warning about the type of people who are out there waiting to make a fast buck on your old friends.
		
Click to expand...

the answer to that then is dont part with them if they are old friends. surely?? I will never part with Farah now.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			His owner didnt know why Windsor went lame - so I had vet and he said it was severe thrush!! proof can be obtained!
also told his new owners that bought him that he was lame with thrush!! they were fully aware and had copy of vet invoice! so facts do get them right dears.
		
Click to expand...

You told his owner that he was dead.

You knew that his lameness was long standing and directly related to work.

You were told he was fit only to be a light hack.

With no concern whatsoever for the new owners you sold the horse to go show jumping where he predictably went lame again.

Did you even own the horse? I have a recollection that he was on permanent loan..

Do you believe your own lies, Jessica, is that it?? You are evil.


----------



## ridefast (1 January 2014)

Buddys Mummy, it may be wise to step away from this thread now, or ask to have it removed. Clearly whatever you say isn't going to make any difference, everyone has made up their minds about you now


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Ask the permission of the new owner to allow one member of this forum who lives near Bridport to visit the horse and ensure that he is well and that she is fully aware of his physical limitations.
		
Click to expand...

but why stir up crap with his happy new owner? apart from the fact that its not anyone on this forum's business...I am more than happy to pm a copy of the transfer of ownership and the advert I originally posted on pets 4 homes. but I fear that with the all the hate and rumours going around about me his new owner will probably want out and want nothing to do with buddy if they hear all this crap!! and why should she have a welfare visit by some do gooding prick on here..I have been vetted the home and delivered him down there on sunday and she has sent endless photos and msgs to me etc. I have absolutely no worries about the home he is in now.


----------



## Tally-lah (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hang on a sec...we have never ever sold any horse for slaughter!! wouldnt even know how!!! apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus! This is despicable.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You told his owner that he was dead.

You knew that his lameness was long standing and directly related to work.

You were told he was fit only to be a light hack.

With no concern whatsoever for the new owners you sold the horse to go show jumping where he predictably went lame again.

Did you even own the horse? I have a recollection that he was on permanent loan..

Do you believe your own lies, Jessica, is that it?? You are evil.
		
Click to expand...

permanent loan are you for actual real? I had a bl00dy receipt off sandra - I suggest you step away caroline Trayes you dont know me or anything about me only heard hearsay.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You told his owner that he was dead.

You knew that his lameness was long standing and directly related to work.

You were told he was fit only to be a light hack.

With no concern whatsoever for the new owners you sold the horse to go show jumping where he predictably went lame again.

Did you even own the horse? I have a recollection that he was on permanent loan..

Do you believe your own lies, Jessica, is that it?? You are evil.
		
Click to expand...

can you not read?? I had the vet to him, Sandra his previous owner had no idea what was wrong with him after having thermal imaging on him and found nothing so I had my vet who said it was thrush!! I have proof.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			the answer to that then is dont part with them if they are old friends. surely?? I will never part with Farah now.
		
Click to expand...

Jessica, there are people who are not as evil as you, who do offer a home for life to horses of the kind you take on.  You pretend to be one of them in order to make a profit out of other people's misfortune, preventing the owner from finding someone genuine.

What you do is evil.  To gloat about it on here doubly so. How you live with yourself I have no idea. What's your new job, puppy farming?


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			the answer to that then is dont part with them if they are old friends. surely?? I will never part with Farah now.
		
Click to expand...

So when people gift a horse to someone in good faith that they will be a companion/retired, then it's totally their own fault when it is then sold on to work and you tell them that it's dead? :eek3:

You are beyond hope. Your responses are here for everyone to see. I remember some of your responses from when you were tedsmum. And if you can't see that you've done anything wrong.....well then there's something very amiss.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Jessica, there are people who are not as evil as you, who do offer a home for life to horses of the kind you take on.  You pretend to be one of them in order to make a profit out of other people's misfortune, preventing the owner from finding someone genuine.

What you do is evil.  To float about it on here doubly so. How you love with yourself I have no idea. What's your new job, puppy farming?
		
Click to expand...

now you are just being totally childish and utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

Why is OP still here?
Proven previously banned user, swearing...?


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			can you not read?? I had the vet to him, his previous owner had no idea what was wrong with him after having thermal imaging on him and found nothing so I had my vet who said it was thrush!! I have proof.
		
Click to expand...

It does not matter that there had been no diagnosis. 

You were given the horse as a light hack only due to long standing lameness issues. You were told he would go lame again if put into serious work. You told the owner he was dead and you sold him to serious show jumpers, who lost all their money on him.

You are evil.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

Guys, remember we need this thread to stay....... everyone needs a reminder should a free to good home post appear, or a horse missing on loan..... they need to know where the first point of call is, so please calm it down. we are all (ok maybe not all, those who remember who the horrific original incident) are in agreement this person is lower than low. but this thread needs to stay IMHO.


----------



## friskyfilly (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			the answer to that then is dont part with them if they are old friends. surely?? I will never part with Farah now.
		
Click to expand...

sorry so because the owner passed them on to you it doesn't matter what happens. OMG


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

tonkatoy said:



			Guys, remember we need this thread to stay....... everyone needs a reminder should a free to good home post appear, or a horse missing on loan..... they need to know where the first point of call is, so please calm it down. we are all (ok maybe not all, those who remember who the horrific original incident) are in agreement this person is lower than low. but this thread needs to stay IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. 
I remember her saying a horse had been slaughtered on a thread where the owner was trying to find him, when he'd actually been sold on to work. Disgusting. That thread's gone, so yes, this one definitely needs to stay.

ETA iirc she spent a long time refusing to give the details of who she'd sold him on to, then said (to the distraught owner trying to find him) that last she'd heard he'd gone for slaughter anyway. 
And still refused to pass on any details of who she'd sold him to. 
Words fail me.


----------



## cambrica (1 January 2014)

Ding-a-ling-a-ling! Can everyone take an hours break, lets resume at say 11.00am. I must do some jobs and will never catch up at this rate! 
BTW Cptrayes.... Brickwall- head - but the message is getting through to us all! Shocking !


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Why is OP still here?
Proven previously banned user, swearing...?
		
Click to expand...


Please don't get her banned yet. The more she writes the more she is exposing what a truly evil person she is, so that everyone can see it for future reference.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Very true. 
I remember her saying a horse had been slaughtered on a thread where the owner was trying to find him, when he'd actually been sold on to work. Disgusting. That thread's gone, so yes, this one definitely needs to stay.

ETA iirc she spent a long time refusing to give the details of who she'd sold him on to, then said (to the distraught owner trying to find him) that last she'd heard he'd gone for slaughter anyway. 
And still refused to pass on any details of who she'd sold him to. 
Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

i posted that thread earlier, has it gone? see can i find it again!!!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			It does not matter that there had been no diagnosis. 

You were given the horse as a light hack only due to long standing lameness issues. You were told he would go lame again if put into serious work. You told the owner he was dead and you sold him to serious show jumpers, who lost all their money on him.

You are evil.
		
Click to expand...

But I got a diagnosis from my vet and was told by my vet that he was fine for full work. I have proof and had lots of witnesses at yard when vet came. so was regardless what he was sold as. 
ooh I was given him now - thought he was on loan Caroline????


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

cambrica said:



			Ding-a-ling-a-ling! Can everyone take an hours break, lets resume at say 11.00am. I must do some jobs and will never catch up at this rate! 
BTW Cptrayes.... Brickwall- head - but the message is getting through to us all! Shocking !
		
Click to expand...


The longer the thread gets, the more hope there is that anyone googling her name will find it and be able to avoid her. I'll keep it going as long as she does. The most disturbing thing, though is not what she has done through her greed, but that she is clearly getting off on it by posting on here.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...d-News-Woody-is-now-home&highlight=woody+teds

this was the finding of woody after what tedsmum/buddys mummy/jessicabeau  blah blah did.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Please don't get her banned yet. The more she writes the more she is exposing what a truly evil person she is, so that everyone can see it for future reference.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't button pushed - not sure how!
Plus - totally agree.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I haven't button pushed - not sure how!
Plus - totally agree.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree 100%.


----------



## ridefast (1 January 2014)

Guys this is ridiculous! You can't actually prove that the poster is who she says she is or who you say she is! Can't everyone just leave it now? Whatever has happened to Buddy he's gone ,it's over, do we have to start a new year like this?


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			But I got a diagnosis from my vet and was told by my vet that he was fine for full work. I have proof and had lots of witnesses at yard when vet came. so was regardless what he was sold as. 
ooh I was given him now - thought he was on loan ?
		
Click to expand...

Do not use my forename on this forum.

Given him on loan yes, you admit that now?

It is irrelevant that he was sound when he arrived, you were clearly told that his history was years of lameness whenever he was out into full work.

You told the owner he was dead.

You sold him to a job you knew would make him lame again, having promised a home for life.

You are enjoying this exchange. You enjoy upsetting people.

You are evil.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

tonkatoy said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...d-News-Woody-is-now-home&highlight=woody+teds

this was the finding of woody after what tedsmum/buddys mummy/jessicabeau  blah blah did.
		
Click to expand...

Not that one - it's one where she was posting as tedsmum and said he'd gone for slaughter. It was removed after someone linked to it last week as admin said the claims were not proven. 
Wonder if they'd reinstate it now?


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

ridefast said:



			Guys this is ridiculous! You can't actually prove that the poster is who she says she is or who you say she is! Can't everyone just leave it now? Whatever has happened to Buddy he's gone ,it's over, do we have to start a new year like this?
		
Click to expand...

She has said who she is and her avatar identifies her.

Don't open the thread of you don't want to start your year this way.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

ridefast said:



			Guys this is ridiculous! You can't actually prove that the poster is who she says she is or who you say she is! Can't everyone just leave it now? Whatever has happened to Buddy he's gone ,it's over, do we have to start a new year like this?
		
Click to expand...

.....are you reading the same thread!? :eek3:


----------



## teabiscuit (1 January 2014)

I do wonder if this can be classed as fraudulent behavior. 
If so, could other fraudulent behavior be taking place? 
Just as an example, a horse breeder was found guilty of benefit fraud not long ago. 
The authorities  take that kind of fraudulent behavior seriously enough to give the perpetrator a bit of a headache. 
Just musing .


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

she then said she was Jessicas sister earlier...

she is one confused/delusional/scary piece of work.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Ask the permission of the new owner to allow one member of this forum who lives near Bridport to visit the horse and ensure that he is well and that she is fully aware of his physical limitations.
		
Click to expand...

Jessica?????


----------



## Regandal (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			the people who have given me their old retired horses should have had them pts or kept them if they thought so much of them. 

This should stand forever as a warning to all of those looking to pass on an old/unsound horse.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Do not use my forename on this forum.

Given him on loan yes, you admit that now?

It is irrelevant that he was sound when he arrived, you were clearly told that his history was years of lameness whenever he was out into full work.

You told the owner he was dead.

You sold him to a job you knew would make him lame again, having promised a home for life.

You are enjoying this exchange. You enjoy upsetting people.

You are evil.
		
Click to expand...

lol this is sooo funny.. you are using someonce elses forename so why shouldnt I use yours you idiot. we had the vet to Windsor I have proof that he was suitable to do whatever he was sold to do. and new woers were aware of his severe thrush which he had obviosuly been suffering with years previous. and no he wasnt on loan hence why he was sold.. I have never sold anything on loan now that is illegal.


----------



## cambrica (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			Buddy was not sold to me as a companion only at all.. he was sold as a hack/companion with his tack and a reciept saying so!!!!!!!!! jeses how many times!!! he was sold with an old injury and nothing else was diclared
he then went lame  - back legs not related to old injury at all....so he was essentially missold to me really...!! so I have now found him a home where he will only be a pet and hack once a week plodding. 
nothing wrong with that!!  everyone on here was saying to put him to sleep! poor boy wasnt ready for that!
Windsor had thrush hence the lameness - thats what vets said as no other issued were found. 
having done what I have done? what is exactly????
		
Click to expand...

This is what keeps bothering me. Lameness because of thrush is rare, it doesn't happen overnight and the frog would have to be in an appalling state to cause lameness. It would be blindingly obvious what the problem was. Possible but highly unlikely to be true.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

You don't know any better do you Jessica ? You're to be pitied, you live such a sad life.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Jessica?????
		
Click to expand...

see other post.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			You don't know any better do you Jessica ? You're to be pitied, you live such a sad life.
		
Click to expand...

live a nice life thanks, have everything I need good job, lovely family, oh and friends and nice home, car and horse what more could one want? horse dealing is no longer...dont need to.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

teabiscuit said:



			I do wonder if this can be classed as fraudulent behavior. 
If so, could other fraudulent behavior be taking place? 
Just as an example, a horse breeder was found guilty of benefit fraud not long ago. 
The authorities  take that kind of fraudulent behavior seriously enough to give the perpetrator a bit of a headache. 
Just musing .
		
Click to expand...

but I am not on benefits lol


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			but why stir up crap with his happy new owner? apart from the fact that its not anyone on this forum's business...I am more than happy to pm a copy of the transfer of ownership and the advert I originally posted on pets 4 homes. but I fear that with the all the hate and rumours going around about me his new owner will probably want out and want nothing to do with buddy if they hear all this crap!! and why should she have a welfare visit by some do gooding prick on here..I have been vetted the home and delivered him down there on sunday and she has sent endless photos and msgs to me etc. I have absolutely no worries about the home he is in now.
		
Click to expand...

here you go caroline.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			live a nice life thanks, have everything I need good job, lovely family, oh and friends and nice home, car and horse what more could one want? horse dealing is no longer...dont need to.
		
Click to expand...

Jessica. Poor darling. You don't know anything else do you ?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

Should clarify. Jessica Young.


----------



## Amymay (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Very true. 
I remember her saying a horse had been slaughtered on a thread where the owner was trying to find him, when he'd actually been sold on to work. Disgusting. That thread's gone, so yes, this one definitely needs to stay.

ETA iirc she spent a long time refusing to give the details of who she'd sold him on to, then said (to the distraught owner trying to find him) that last she'd heard he'd gone for slaughter anyway. 
And still refused to pass on any details of who she'd sold him to. 
Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

Who could forget that. Simply terrible.


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

So is the op 23yo as stated in one of her other posts and living in a caravan on her oh's parents farm, who won't let her keep a horse there because they are horse haters or is that all BS as well?

Just trying to establish what sort of person actually thinks this sort of behaviour is ok, as personally I think she should be locked up, even if only half the stories were true but would put money on the fact they are all correct!!!

Just my honest opinion, sorry op.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-good-home-a-warning/page16&highlight=tedsmum  writing style hasnt chnaged much, i believe page 16 she is quoted as saying i believe the horse has gone to slaughter......

so stop lying Jessica. stop.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

robden said:



			So is the op 23yo as stated in one of her other posts and living in a caravan on her oh's parents farm, who won't let her keep a horse there because they are horse haters or is that all BS as well?

Just trying to establish what sort of person actually thinks this sort of behaviour is ok, as personally I think she should be locked up, even if only half the stories were true but would put money on the fact they are all correct!!!

Just my honest opinion, sorry op.
		
Click to expand...

hahahaha I am not even Jessica Young, you are all so bl00dy gullible...I know her though...nice girl. lol sooo entertaining !!!!!


----------



## cronkmooar (1 January 2014)

amymay said:



			Who could forget that. Simply terrible.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is still on the forum (well it was this morning!) for all those who have doubts as to whether or not what is being said is true.

All you need to do is search tedsmum and you will get the whole sorry tale

The way meandtheboys was treated was disgusting, and NO forum member would want to go through what that poor girl had to.


----------



## RealityCheck (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hahahaha I am not even Jessica Young, you are all so bl00dy gullible...I know her though...nice girl. lol sooo entertaining !!!!!
		
Click to expand...




buddy's mummy said:



			ETA I am her sister!!
		
Click to expand...




buddy's mummy said:



			hang on a sec...we have never ever sold any horse for slaughter!! wouldnt even know how!!! apart from the fact that I have a heart and all we were doing was making a bit of extra cash to keep own horses. not exactly illegal or wrong..if someone wants to keep their horse they shouldnt give it away and 9 times out of 10 the horses are bought anyway and 1 time out of 10 they are given cos owners cant wait to get shot of them!!
		
Click to expand...

So which is it?


----------



## cronkmooar (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hahahaha I am not even Jessica Young, you are all so bl00dy gullible...I know her though...nice girl. lol sooo entertaining !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, if you are not this person, could you explain why you have a photograph of her horse as your avatar?


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			hahahaha I am not even Jessica Young, you are all so bl00dy gullible...I know her though...nice girl. lol sooo entertaining !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, you've answered this thread throughout as her, your avatar is also on your Facebook....but suddenly you're not her?? Oh, ok then!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

she sold Farah to me.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			but I asm good friends with her and she was with me yesterday - she is a lovely girl. x
		
Click to expand...

Do you have amnesia?


----------



## RealityCheck (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			ETA I am her sister!!
		
Click to expand...




buddy's mummy said:



			but I asm good friends with her and she was with me yesterday - she is a lovely girl. x
		
Click to expand...

Hard to keep a story straight?


----------



## cronkmooar (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			she sold Farah to me.
		
Click to expand...

You really are a bit of a no mark


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

and farah went out on loan and sold on and on so now I have her back thank god - but Jess originally sold her to me - and she is the most beautiful mare ever!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Do you have amnesia?
		
Click to expand...


PMSL !!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

and been winding you all up on here and still doing a good job, I absolutely love winding people up its so funny!!


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

Sorry op, you are her, that is blatantly obvious to everyone, if you honestly believe you have done nothing wrong, stand up and be counted!

If you are not her, why post about having acne and living in a mobile home and poor Buddy???


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

really entertaining.!!


----------



## Amymay (1 January 2014)

Snowonsnow. Fb please..


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			PMSL !i think its selective amnesia.

as she is able to recall several of Jessicas horses at times and know exactly which ones were loaned and sold and the prices and injuries - remarkable!

she just forgets who she is now and again.

bless.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

robden said:



			Sorry op, you are her, that is blatantly obvious to everyone, if you honestly believe you have done nothing wrong, stand up and be counted!

If you are not her, why post about having acne and living in a mobile home and poor Buddy???
		
Click to expand...

cos I was posting about Buddy on behalf of Jess - she had no time she works at same place as me - my name is Lisa - I live in a mobile home on a farm Jess liuves with her mum


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

http://www.saddlesoap.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68527.0


----------



## Nancykitt (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			cos I was posting about Buddy on behalf of Jess - she had no time she works at same place as me - my name is Lisa - I live in a mobile home on a farm Jess liuves with her mum
		
Click to expand...

Posting on behalf of Jess????? It just gets better and better.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Are you getting some weird kind of kick out of this thread, Jessica?
		
Click to expand...




buddy's mummy said:



			not really just defending myself.
		
Click to expand...

But you're NOT Jessica anymore....?


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

but we took Buddy to an amazing new home in Bridport on sunday. so why he is poor Buddy one will never know. and as for acne yes I have been suffering. not sure what that has to do with anything!?


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			But you're NOT Jessica anymore....?
		
Click to expand...

am posting on behalf of her...today.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

Jess was with me yesterday - she kept buddy at our place


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

lol yr all nuts ..soo entertaining on a quiet NY day in work!


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			But you're NOT Jessica anymore....?
		
Click to expand...

i see a fake death coming soon.......


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

PMSL


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

But I thought your inlaws were horse haters, so why would they let anyone else keep a horse at their farm but not you???


----------



## Nancykitt (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			am posting on behalf of her...today.
		
Click to expand...

So let's get this straight. The user account 'buddy's mummy' is sometimes used by Jessica but occasionally by at least one other person? Presumably yesterday's postings were Jessica but at some time her shift was taken over by Lisa?

Doesn't really alter anything, apart from the fact that if this is true we are dealing with two nasty pieces of work rather than one.


----------



## ester (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			its called business..I have never sold to a slaughter house - as I said couldnt do it niether would I know how to. 
if the horses were lame and supposed to be retired why the fk pass them on???? all the horses I had were most definitely unwanted and I found them good homes.
		
Click to expand...

No no no, it really isn't called business when you promise one thing and then do another- ie promising a companion home and then selling said horse on for a profit. 
Also you say 9/10 of the horses you have had have been rehomed. What happened to the 1/10?


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			and been winding you all up on here and still doing a good job, I absolutely love winding people up its so funny!!
		
Click to expand...

I can almost hear your chain squeaking as you backpedal furiously...


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			Jess was with me yesterday - she kept buddy at our place
		
Click to expand...

But I thought your in laws were so anti horse you couldn't have your own? So was buddy Jess's now but you're not Jess? So why are you buddy's mummy? Is buddy the name of your child?
Someone order a jcb, we need a bigger shovel!


----------



## Tally-lah (1 January 2014)

You're actually mental.


----------



## cronkmooar (1 January 2014)

amymay said:



			Snowonsnow. Fb please..
		
Click to expand...

the link is many many pages back

If you just search the name J Y you should easily find it


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

I have my own yard dear not belonging to inlaws . buddy was kept there with some of our cows...then farah came home then buddy went to bridport. I am not Jess, I am Lisa, Jess uses this account sometimes as we are good friends. and I dont deal in horses by the way.


----------



## JJones (1 January 2014)

Tally-lah said:



			You're actually mental.
		
Click to expand...

That's the truest thing I've read on this thread without a doubt!


----------



## DJ (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			I am not Jess, I am Lisa
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course you are .... why would anyone doubt you


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			I have my own yard dear not belonging to inlaws . buddy was kept there with some of our cows...then farah came home then buddy went to bridport. I am not Jess, I am Lisa, Jess uses this account sometimes as we are good friends. and I dont deal in horses by the way.
		
Click to expand...

You need to see someone. Could you have had a blow to the head?

Ps....you would be able to keep up with your lies much better if you just have a quick scan through your old posts before each new one. 
I take it you're not Jess's sister anymore then? Or does Jess's sister also use this account? Perhaps it's some kind of community account?

ETA when you were asking me about heating the caravan you live in on your OHs parents farm, which one of you was that then? Jessica? 'Lisa?' The sister? Or perhaps buddy himself?


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			lol this is sooo funny.. you are using someonce elses forename so why shouldnt I use yours you idiot. we had the vet to Windsor I have proof that he was suitable to do whatever he was sold to do. and new woers were aware of his severe thrush which he had obviosuly been suffering with years previous. and no he wasnt on loan hence why he was sold.. I have never sold anything on loan now that is illegal.
		
Click to expand...

But he was not suitable, as you knew full well. And he went lame in his new home. As you knew full well that he would.

You promised a home for life. You are an evil woman.


----------



## tonkatoy (1 January 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=336723963018183&story_fbid=615499995140577

could you ask Jessica to explain this too? cheers.


----------



## Pidgeon (1 January 2014)

Jeez she really is barking isn't she! Let's keep this thread running so more people are aware of her and what she does to the horses she acquires. Unbelievable.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (1 January 2014)

Sadly there will be no getting through to her. She doesn't give a stuff about the horses she lies about so she isn't going to care what is said on here. Revolting lowlife scum. I just hope plenty of people see this and never, ever send her any animals. Twisted cow.


----------



## Nancykitt (1 January 2014)

If it's a community account perhaps the poster of the day could include a reference at the start of each post so that we know whether we're communicating direct with Jessica or with one of her little wizards? Not that any of them seen to make any more sense than the other(s)...


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 January 2014)

A case of split personality disorder maybe?!


----------



## JJones (1 January 2014)

Nancykitt said:



			If it's a community account perhaps the poster of the day could include a reference at the start of each post so that we know whether we're communicating direct with Jessica or with one of her little wizards? Not that any of them seen to make any more sense than the other(s)...
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

just getting funnier


----------



## mattie mistletoe (1 January 2014)

Wow, just wow. I'm lost for words!


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			just getting funnier
		
Click to expand...

Which one are you? Does a bell go and then you change identities?


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

Glad you find it funny, personally I think you need locked up and the key thrown away!!!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

robden said:



			Glad you find it funny, personally I think you need locked up and the key thrown away!!!
		
Click to expand...

why what has Jess done illegal???  LOL


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			why what has Jess done illegal???  LOL
		
Click to expand...

I find it hilarious when people talk about themselves in the third person. That's how I've read this thread throughout - hilarious.


----------



## Amateuristic (1 January 2014)

If it weren't for the fact thst innocent people and horses are being hurt by the actions of the OP, this would be the most entertaining thing I have read in ages...

Sadly we are clearly dealing with someone who is either very mentally unwell or is morally bankrupt.


----------



## Gingerwitch (1 January 2014)

Wonder if fatty could make this a sticky thread ??


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2014)

Gobsmacked..............I do not actually think some people know how many horses have passed through her hands and the heartbreak she has cost people. Every email correspondence I made with Jessica was posted on a thread in 2011.
I am certainly not going to sit here justifying what happened (and I will totally admit lessons learnt ); but one thing is I will find it hard to trust anyone after what happened with Windsor, and just to ad JY is still full of 'cr**'.

2012 saw me going to an organised meeting in Sth Wales and it was only really then that I was shocked at the list of complaints set out against this individual - I have no idea why nothing more has been done.

All I can say JY is if you are no longer dealing then that is nice too hear but as I have very little faith I am sat here writing letters to:
Local and National Press
Local MP
Tax Man as you clearly stated you run a business and I very much doubt you are paying monies due - especially as this will effect you tax contributions on your standard employment
Insurance Companies - as you only take lame horses and seem to think it is acceptable to still claim ( people like you push premiums up )
Local Horse watch Team
and all websites offering Project Horses / Free to a Good Home / Pony Club / BHS /Freeads / Gumtree / Preloved

So JY I too can be a B**ch..................Lisa please pass on to your friend  - I would hate her to miss this post and Happy New Year!!

And Happy New Year to all as I will probably get more than a slapped wrist - see you on FB


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

Jessica's just a pathetic individual who is well known amongst the horse fraternity for being a low life. 

She needs help. Preferably in an institution.


----------



## cronkmooar (1 January 2014)

Meandtheboys said:



			2012 saw me going to an organised meeting in Sth Wales and it was only really then that I was shocked at the list of complaints set out against this individual - I have no idea why nothing more has been done.
		
Click to expand...

Would you be able to give a bit more insight into the meeting in South Wales - if this is appropriate and will not result you being banned


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

Good for you, Meandtheboys. 

Include in your list, Inland Revenue and the council re council tax.


----------



## Mrs C (1 January 2014)

Another to add to the list - British Gas - see post in Nov where she says this is where she works (surfing h&h all day). Wonder if they would be interested in her exploits outside of work...


----------



## dunkley (1 January 2014)

Completely and utterly deluded.  I can't believe she is pretty much trying to paint herself/her sister/ friend Lisa as a victim in all of this.  How awful to be given/buy/otherwise acquire an unsound horse when you think it is fit and well.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 January 2014)

Your certainly not Buddys Mummy anymore how ironic,wonder how long you manage to keep your next horse, oh until it goes lame or fails to be usefull to you anymore, it amazes me how some people have no emotional attachment to there horses.


----------



## HappyHooves (1 January 2014)

Amateuristic said:



			If it weren't for the fact thst innocent people and horses are being hurt by the actions of the OP, this would be the most entertaining thing I have read in ages...

Sadly we are clearly dealing with someone who is either very mentally unwell or is morally bankrupt.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect BOTH.


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Would you be able to give a bit more insight into the meeting in South Wales - if this is appropriate and will not result you being banned
		
Click to expand...


There is an open FB page - I believe someone on her posted the link.
HW and Local Community Officer involved - taking statements from affected / potentially affected persons - just message them its still on going on apparently


----------



## rowan666 (1 January 2014)

So jessica was you, then your sister, then your friend, then sold farah to you (despite on another thread you said she was gifted to you and in a terrible way) then she kept buddy at yours (i thought he was yours?)  which is it????????

Wow you really are a terrible liar and a very nasty piece of work. Kama will catch up with you.


----------



## AmiRobertson (1 January 2014)

This thread has made me very very sad for any animal that has ever come into contact with you Jessica young. You are a disgrace and I hope this thread stays so people learn that actually PTS is the most dignified option people can give there old or broken horses. 
But thank you you have clarified for me that I did totally the right thing for my mare earlier this year. I saved her from monsters like you.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

rowan666 said:



			So jessica was you, then your sister, then your friend, then sold farah to you (despite on another thread you said she was gifted to you and in a terrible way) then she kept buddy at yours (i thought he was yours?)  which is it????????

Wow you really are a terrible liar and a very nasty piece of work. Kama will catch up with you.
		
Click to expand...

I think with what she has posted on this thread or had posted on her behalf, she's risking someone with a shotgun catching up with her, never mind karma.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			why what has Jess done illegal???  LOL
		
Click to expand...

Well, there is the small matter of insurance fraud. You/Jessica are currently waiting for E&L to settle a claim for Buddy, no? 

A horse which was sold to you/Jessica as a "companion horse only due to previous leg injury" but which you have ridden and surprise, surprise, found to be lame 

eta - you/Jessica also broke the law when you/Jessica sold Arthur's Precious in 2011 and did not pass the passport to the purchaser. Tut tut.
http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi-bin/glos/bus1item.cgi?file=*BADV624-1001.txt


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2014)

AmiRobertson said:



			This thread has made me very very sad for any animal that has ever come into contact with you Jessica young. You are a disgrace and I hope this thread stays so people learn that actually PTS is the most dignified option people can give there old or broken horses. 
But thank you you have clarified for me that I did totally the right thing for my mare earlier this year. I saved her from monsters like you.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^exactly; maybe there should be a cheaper solution offered for some people to assist in PTS ( I would even support the local hunts to get a subsidy for such requirements ) - there are only two choices for me now - Keep and Provide for or PTS and AR sorry about your mare....


----------



## cambrica (1 January 2014)

Yes Rowan666, what goes around  comes around and that might be happening much sooner than Jessica expected. 
I would advise she starts taking this a bit more seriously as the list of people she has conned and left emotionally distraught grows longer. Very childish behaviour and an attitude that leaves me speechless. Callous, evil woman.


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think with what she has posted on this thread or had posted on her behalf, she's risking someone with a shotgun catching up with her, never mind karma.
		
Click to expand...

We can always live in hope but I personally would prefer some suffering...............then sell for the best price!!


----------



## rowan666 (1 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think with what she has posted on this thread or had posted on her behalf, she's risking someone with a shotgun catching up with her, never mind karma.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so! Truely shocking.


----------



## MasterBenedict (1 January 2014)

This thread is incredulous......a little too incredulous!

Taking a step back, is anyone thinking that perhaps the poster has nothing at all to do with this Jessica person, but is posing as her/her friend/sister for some peculiar reason? Either as a complete and utter wind up which would be awful, or as someone wronged by her that wants to spread the word??? Just a thought, will be interested to see how this all pans out.....easy enough to steal a few pics off facebook and set up a fake account. Whoever is posting sure isn't trying to defend themselves very hard and is extremely good at getting there stories completed confused.

Ps not defending this Jessica person at all - I am shocked at such disgusting stories about her dealings.


----------



## AmiRobertson (1 January 2014)

Meandtheboys said:



			^^^^^^^^exactly; maybe there should be a cheaper solution offered for some people to assist in PTS ( I would even support the local hunts to get a subsidy for such requirements ) - there are only two choices for me now - Keep and Provide for or PTS and AR sorry about your mare....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you meandtheboys. I am also of the keep and provide or PTS mindset. I just could not bear to hear of something like this happening. 
Totally agree about a cheaper solution and more support for people in this situation. It would save a lot of horses not suitable for jobs being passed from pillar to post.


----------



## friskyfilly (1 January 2014)

cambrica said:



			This is what keeps bothering me. Lameness because of thrush is rare, it doesn't happen overnight and the frog would have to be in an appalling state to cause lameness. It would be blindingly obvious what the problem was. Possible but highly unlikely to be true.
		
Click to expand...

I only herd of thrush causing lameness where the frog is badly affected and has to be cut so far back to get rid of dead tissue. Also for thrush to be that bad the horses management has to be questioned very thoroughly as it can be treated earlier on


----------



## Penny Less (1 January 2014)

this thread is starting to resemble the other one.


----------



## Anna* (1 January 2014)

A really calm, considered and, hopefully, effective response to this. 



Meandtheboys said:



			Gobsmacked..............I do not actually think some people know how many horses have passed through her hands and the heartbreak she has cost people. Every email correspondence I made with Jessica was posted on a thread in 2011.
I am certainly not going to sit here justifying what happened (and I will totally admit lessons learnt ); but one thing is I will find it hard to trust anyone after what happened with Windsor, and just to ad JY is still full of 'cr**'.

2012 saw me going to an organised meeting in Sth Wales and it was only really then that I was shocked at the list of complaints set out against this individual - I have no idea why nothing more has been done.

All I can say JY is if you are no longer dealing then that is nice too hear but as I have very little faith I am sat here writing letters to:
Local and National Press
Local MP
Tax Man as you clearly stated you run a business and I very much doubt you are paying monies due - especially as this will effect you tax contributions on your standard employment
Insurance Companies - as you only take lame horses and seem to think it is acceptable to still claim ( people like you push premiums up )
Local Horse watch Team
and all websites offering Project Horses / Free to a Good Home / Pony Club / BHS /Freeads / Gumtree / Preloved

So JY I too can be a B**ch..................Lisa please pass on to your friend  - I would hate her to miss this post and Happy New Year!!

And Happy New Year to all as I will probably get more than a slapped wrist - see you on FB
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PolarSkye (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Why is OP still here?
Proven previously banned user, swearing...?
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention using people's real names . . . 

P


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

Wow, just wow......
If this wasn't so tragically true, it would be the best troll thread ever. 

Best thing that everyone can do is not reply, everyone knows who the OP is now.
One thing is for sure, she is getting a huge kick out of this, so don't give her the satisfaction.


----------



## robden (1 January 2014)

Did I read somewhere that this is a 40yo woman, shoplifter with a child? If so, what is the next generation with those genes going to get up to, very sad!


----------



## Goldenstar (1 January 2014)

Well errr Happy new year everyone .


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Well errr Happy new year everyone .
		
Click to expand...

Happy New Year! I've just had a warm mince pie after being rained off riding...booooo!

Want one?


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

I have some brandy butter, want to share?


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2014)

OO yes please!


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 January 2014)

One thing for sure the asylum is missing a lunatic.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (1 January 2014)

Well this has definitely made up for not being able to ride today. Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 January 2014)

I don't know JY but have been told all about her and warned about her methods of re homing. If this person posting is not JY then I am really concerned about how anyone could find this thread entertaining and funny! What has happened to these horses is so sad and should be proof that old, lame or even just unwanted horses should be PTS if the owner cannot or will not take responsibility for them any more. Whoever the OP is or isn't she/he is one very misguided, deluded individual and I for one am very glad I do not know them!! The longer this thread keeps going the better, at least it will ensure that anyone coming into contact with JY will know not to hand over their horses to this vile individual. There can be no justification for how JY has run her 'business' and I am astounded how the OP can justify this business. It just shows her/him up as a completely immoral person.


----------



## clares (1 January 2014)

being in the south west i fortuantly havent dealt with the OP if it is who everyone seems to think it is. as above i find it absoloutly apauling (sp?) that anyone can find this thread funny or entertaining. im very glad that i decided against loaning/rehomeing my old horse when he had to retire as i would hate to think he would have to have gone through something like this! the OP might not think there is anything wrong with this method but in my mind (and apparently many others agree) this is totaly barbaric and unacepptable!. i truely feel for those that have been affected by this horrid person but most of all those poor horses! what they must have gone through whilst in her care then afterwards being passed from piller to post is heart breaking. many if not all of them deserve to live their lives feeling loved and cared for, and i expect a few have had a hard life already. all these horses/ponies deserve is the best retierment (again sp?) and instead they get stuck with this dispicaple excuse for a human being!


----------



## Gingerwitch (1 January 2014)

Again I am in Staffordshire - and so so glad that i am nowhere near the person concerned - my biggest problem is that i am rather gullable and think that people are as they appear - it is only in these last few years I have stated to wise up and realise that people are not always what they seam....


----------



## pip6 (1 January 2014)

Woman is a grand piano short of a marching band.

Reminds me of a child seeking attention, will do anything no matter how vile as would rather have bad attention than none. Her life must be completely lacking. Just a crying shame she has to abuse horses and people to get the attention she craves. This lady is seriously in need of professional help.


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

I am completely gobsmacked at this thread.. I am very close to a welfare officer from the BHS, and I think I'll be having a word with her. She'll be able to call a meeting with head office, so any horses they go to, their passports can be checked thoroughly. If anyone knows of Farah's whereabouts, or this person in question, I can pass it on and let them take it from there. At least then, the officers all over the country can be aware, and hopefully can work to ensure she is served with what is rightful and banned from any animals.


----------



## _GG_ (1 January 2014)

And is happily still starting threads asking for advice about her horse, even though at the same time she is on thread saying she is not her, she is someone else. 

I have largely stayed out of this, but posted on the other thread as hate to think of people wasting time giving advice to someone that is just playing a silly game. 

There is some banter going on in this thread now which, tbh could do with cleaning up so as not to distract from the very important information it can give to anyone wanting to know more about her before sending a horse to her or getting one from her.


----------



## Gingerwitch (1 January 2014)

NicoleandRosy said:



			I am completely gobsmacked at this thread.. I am very close to a welfare officer from the BHS, and I think I'll be having a word with her. She'll be able to call a meeting with head office, so any horses they go to, their passports can be checked thoroughly. If anyone knows of Farah's whereabouts, or this person in question, I can pass it on and let them take it from there. At least then, the officers all over the country can be aware, and hopefully can work to ensure she is served with what is rightful and banned from any animals.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly once she has said horse, no matter if it is gifted or sold she can do what the hell she likes with it - the ones out on loan are the only ones that she could be potentially in trouble for - and she must have the gift of the gab to make so many owners like and turst her - pity we are not allowed to tattoo egits like this on their foreheads....


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

Gingerwitch said:



			Unfortunatly once she has said horse, no matter if it is gifted or sold she can do what the hell she likes with it - the ones out on loan are the only ones that she could be potentially in trouble for - and she must have the gift of the gab to make so many owners like and turst her - pity we are not allowed to tattoo egits like this on their foreheads....
		
Click to expand...


I have very close contacts with the BHS. Especially the welfare side. I have been known to mention a person's history of horses, and they have gone out of their way to find them, and keep close eyes of their every move, one wrong move to the animal's welfare and the horse is taken, and court prosecutions are in place. It's not a matter of doing everything right away, but if they have a close eye on her, then the safety of the horse is then paramount and under watchful eyes. The least that can be done


----------



## Gingerwitch (1 January 2014)

NicoleandRosy said:



			I have very close contacts with the BHS. Especially the welfare side. I have been known to mention a person's history of horses, and they have gone out of their way to find them, and keep close eyes of their every move, one wrong move to the animal's welfare and the horse is taken, and court prosecutions are in place. It's not a matter of doing everything right away, but if they have a close eye on her, then the safety of the horse is then paramount and under watchful eyes. The least that can be done 

Click to expand...

Thats fab - but the BHS cannot stop her from selling a horse that she is the owner of - more is the pity


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

Gingerwitch said:



			Thats fab - but the BHS cannot stop her from selling a horse that she is the owner of - more is the pity 

Click to expand...

Maybe not, but say something went wrong and no vet was called, or she was advertised incorrectly and lied.. That is something that can have action taken against, and even then if she sold her, they'd check the new home/owners etc, and ensure the horse was in good health and fit for the purpose of sale. And would do several checks a year to ensure her welfare was paramount.


----------



## alwaysbroke (1 January 2014)

Wow what a New Years Day read.
Deeply saddened for any horses/ owners/ new owners who have been affected by this person, strengthens my belief that PTS can be the kindest option all round.
Surely Jessica or whoever she thinks she is, is ill and is in need of professional help, if you are going to act in such an underhand way why broadcast is and bring attention to yourself on the internet?


----------



## _GG_ (1 January 2014)

We have official BHS members on this forum, I have just informed them of the comments on these last two pages so that can come and speak for themselves if they want to.


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

I believe she has already (allegedly) been found guilty in court of the neglect of two ponies.


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

JingleSmells said:



			We have official BHS members on this forum, I have just informed them of the comments on these last two pages so that can come and speak for themselves if they want to.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any whom are official welfare officers? Most of this thread would account as something that go go against her..


----------



## _GG_ (1 January 2014)

NicoleandRosy said:



			Are there any whom are official welfare officers? Most of this thread would account as something that go go against her..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the head of the department I believe but there are other members that are more in the know than me.


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

JingleSmells said:



			Yes, the head of the department I believe but there are other members that are more in the know than me.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. There's always a way with this now.


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

Hmmmm, I didn't think BHS welfare officers had any powers to remove horses.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 January 2014)

By any chance, is J Y linked to L. Mortimer - who does the same sort of dealings,, I believe? Know of a horse, Echo who went through the hands of the above, and by sheer miracle and determination of the owner was found having being passed around.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 January 2014)

lhotse said:



			Hmmmm, I didn't think BHS welfare officers had any powers to remove horses.
		
Click to expand...

as much powers as the RSPCA & WHW et al = nil

However, correct ways of dealing with complaints can & WILL result in investigation by each of the welfare agencies, with visits and if required - legal proceedures (along with animal welfare officer from council and/either also vet/police if laws have been broken).


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

lhotse said:



			Hmmmm, I didn't think BHS welfare officers had any powers to remove horses.
		
Click to expand...

They can work to have them removed, as long as the horse's welfare is at stake, and they don't co-operate, then they can proceed with legal proceedings I believe. I'll have a word with a friend of mine.


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

Oh, that's good. I see you are in the local area too.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

Can I suggest that people rehoming  horses incapable of a full workload have them freeze branded with the insurance loss of  use symbol. It would make it much more difficult to make any money out of them and go some way to preventing them from being overworked in the future. 

We seem to have lost Jessica while I was sleeping off my New year excesses. I can't say I'm sorry not to read any more of her pitiful excuses for what she does.


----------



## NicoleandRosy (1 January 2014)

lhotse said:



			Oh, that's good. I see you are in the local area too.
		
Click to expand...

I am indeed, so keeping a close ear out for anything. Will be updating the BHS officer with everything I know, and this thread, to see what can be done in ways of prevention and action if and when required.


----------

